# The_randomizer's internship animal adventures



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

Edit 9/20/13!

I also have a fox blog on Tumblr in addition to this thread here. I will post in both here and on my blog and both will contribute to adding cuteness to the internet. Also noted one will not detract from the other. Crazy Cute Foxes!

http://foxesarethebestanimals.tumblr.com

Also located in my signature!


I've decided to make a thread that shows not only pictures of foxes, but other animals as well, including a coyote. These are pictures from my adventures at my internship. I work there every other week as a volunteer, taking care of them, cleaning their cages or what have you, but after I finish, I get to play with them, talk to them and build relationships of trust. I didn't want to clutter up my old thread with off-topic pictures, and I also wanted something a little more up-to-date. I'll also provide a bit of background for the animals whose pictures I'll be posting:

Just a small disclaimer: The animals in question are under the best care possible and due to their circumstances, being in a near-domesticate state, releasing them in the wild is an impossibility and would be a major detriment due to their inability to survive. The reason I could not enter the cages is the owner was putting on a show for elementary school students and couldn't let me in unsupervised, but she trusted me enough to sit next to the animals and get them to know me better. But keep in mind that I am aware that there is a small possibility of being nipped at by animals, that risk still exists, and I respect that. I take very precaution possible to avoid that at all costs. I approach them slowly, and on my knees (eye-level), and if they willingly approach me, it's safe to assume that they won't bite.

Skitter: One of three foxes who is very loving, sociable and downright adorable. Despite having wild instincts, she's essentially domesticated and very hyper. Play-biting, pulling on shoelaces and stealing cameras maybe, but hardly dangerous. Very friendly and fluffy, the way it should be. Call her name and she'll run towards you while making funny noises (squeaking/squealing fox noises) 

Tazzina: A rescued coyote; she was brought in by a hunter who killer who mother, but took pity on the poor animal and gave it up for adoption. Original infected with fleas, mange and poor health, she was nursed back to excellent health and lives a wonderful life with the couple who own the sanctuary. She is also taken on walks and also enjoys the company of people. Like Skitter, she too will go crazy and lovey-dovey whenever people go up to her pen and will kiss you all day long given the chance. While affection is uncharacteristic for a coyote, it's very heartening to be near a predatory animal and not get attack.

Here's Tazzina, the adorable coyote


Spoiler







































































 

Now, for Skitter, who went bonkers when she heard me call her name. Nuzzled my hand on several occasions and that made my heart explode from the gesture. Very unexpected 



Spoiler










































































 
I hope you all enjoy them as I much as I have. I believe animals deserve to be loved and respected and not abused in a horrific manner. There are profound psychological benefits to interacting and petting them. Enjoy!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2013)

My first thought when I saw this:


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I believe animals deserve to be loved and respected and not abused in a horrific manner.


 
You're not the only one!
Huraay for animals!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My first thought when I saw this:


 




DinohScene said:


> You're not the only one!
> Huraay for animals!


 
Glad we're on the same boat! Animals are awesome, that is all.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Glad we're on the same boat! Animals are awesome, that is all.


 
I chose animals above humans at all times.
I still want a tattoo of animal rights on me c:


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I chose animals above humans at all times.
> I still want a tattoo of animal rights on me c:


 
Sure, if you want to. But I think it's pretty awesome that my internship gets me involved with animal interaction, being able to pet them, take pictures, hear their adorable noises when excited. The drive is worth it for that reason alone, and I have many more pictures I plan on posting. I just need a thread as a means of asylum from all the crazy crap that's been going on, and so far, it works; whenever I look at my pictures, I look back and say, "holy crap, I can't believe I actually go to play with exotic animals".


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Sure, if you want to. But I think it's pretty awesome that my internship gets me involved with animal interaction, being able to pet them, take pictures, hear their adorable noises when excited. The drive is worth it for that reason alone, and I have many more pictures I plan on posting. I just need a thread as a means of asylum from all the crazy crap that's been going on, and so far, it works; whenever I look at my pictures, I look back and say, "holy crap, I can't believe I actually go to play with exotic animals".


 
You can't imagine how badly I want to pet them :c


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> You can't imagine how badly I want to pet them :c


 
It's worth it, trust me. I was stressed out the morning I took the pictures (the owner was upset since the school that was going over for a field trip failed to leave ahead of time), there was a mix up and she was stressing. Not at me, but I felt her annoyance, but instead of interning, she allowed me to sit next to them while she did the program, so in total, I took about 130 pictures and posted them on Facebook. As soon as I started petting them, I felt much better and felt happiness from doing so. They're so bloody adorable, I can't stand it! 

Sure, I'm a guy, I'm 27 and go to college, but nothing makes me lose my manliness card faster than seeing adorable animals. If you can, try finding a sanctuary.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 28, 2013)

Skitter wasn't nuzzling your hand, she was just seeing how you tasted.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Skitter wasn't nuzzling your hand, she was just seeing how you tasted.


 
I didn't mind either way  Still, she nuzzled it, then licked it to get the taste of human flesh. When cute animals do that, beware, they'll lick you to death   The happy fox faces are the best ones I think.


----------



## MassiveRican (Jun 28, 2013)

Very recently I was victimized by the phenomenon known only as RickRoll'd, luckily enough a fellow temper who saw me in distress, recommended this thread as a means of therapy. I was distraught lost and damn near crying, but sure enough as soon as I saw the images of Tazzina and Skitter I'm happy to say that most of the symptoms of RickRolle'd-ness are gone, only mild symptoms persist, but sure enough as soon the_randomizer returns to the sanctuary and gives us more pics I should be well on my way to a full recovery. Thanks the_randomizer! I couldn't have done it w/o you!

In all honesty Tazzina looks so bad ass!! XD, I mean skitter and foxes are cute as $&[email protected] and everything, but come on nothing says don't piss me of mofo or I'm gonna kill you like a nice coyote stare down!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)

MassiveRican said:


> Very recently I was victimized by the phenomenon known only as RickRoll'd, luckily enough a fellow temper who saw me in distress, recommended this thread as a means of therapy. I was distraught lost and damn near crying, but sure enough as soon as I saw the images of Tazzina and Skitter I'm happy to say that most of the symptoms of RickRolle'd-ness are gone, only mild symptoms persist, but sure enough as soon the_randomizer returns to the sanctuary and gives us more pics I should be well on my way to a full recovery. Thanks the_randomizer! I couldn't have done it w/o you!
> 
> In all honesty Tazzina looks so bad ass!! XD, I mean skitter and foxes are cute as $&[email protected] and everything, but come on nothing says don't piss me of mofo or I'm gonna kill you like a nice coyote stare down!


 
Tazzina does look pretty fierce in some of the pictures, but despite her appearance, she has the disposition of a puppy. Glad I could be of help!  I'll be sure to post more. There are numerous studies that indicated animal-human interaction has profound psychological benefits.  Oxytocin, the same hormone mothers release when bonding with a newborn child, beta-endorphins, the body's natural painkillers and general feel-good chemical, serotonin, a natural anti-depressant, among others. Granted, it's not all rainbows and sunshine, as taking care of such animals is a difficult and often frustrating task (making sure it's immunized, well-fed, socialized, loved, etc), and there are time they do naughty things to see how much they can get away with.

Regardless, it's hard to look at them and stay mad, it's near-impossible to get mad without feeling bad about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2013)

More pictures incoming! 

Skitter shows more of her cuteness! Tazzina will come later 



Spoiler


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 29, 2013)

Fuck Foxes! Where all da cows at?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Fuck Foxes! Where all da cows at?


 

Moo







Spoiler



Admit, you know teh foxes are fluffy and adorable


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2013)

I will be posting all of Skitter and Tazzina's pictures in here (including ones I either forgot to post, or posted at the wrong time, etc) from here on out. Here are some from about a month ago this Thursday. I was allowed to go into her cage on 6/6/13 since she trusted me to do so, for which I'm glad she was. I will be posting more on the 9th. This is a repost, in case anybody missed the last wave of pictures  Yes, these sanctuary animals still retain some of their innate wild attributes, but despite that, I felt perfectly safe in her pen and the coyote as well. I respect them and the possibility of getting nipped at or bitten, but as long as I give them their space, approach them at eye-level (kneeling) and slowly, I will be fine. Even though there's an inherent "danger", these animals are very friendly to people. Curious, naughty (such as stealing wallets, etc) maybe, but not dangerous. I can't emphasize the fact she's an absolute sweetheart enough 



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

MORE PICS!!


i want to melt from cuteness~


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

More pictures! This was from the second time I went there with my sister, brother-in-law, and my mom

This right here further strengthened my love for animals



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

Omg so cute play time <3<3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Omg so cute play time <3<3


 

Lots more for me to post!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

More cuteness. Beware!



Spoiler






















































Tazzina the coyote! Also just as affectionate as Skitter!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2013)

I DIED.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I DIED.


 
I've died many times myself, esp. every time I go over to do the internship work.  Plenty more where that came from. I love the fact and very glad that so many people on here love the pictures and animals as much as I do  You should hear the noises she makes when she sees me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got back an hour ago and have a slew of new pictures! This time I was allowed in her cage and was just as sweet as could be   She was especially loving and very happy! 



Spoiler


























































































 
Tazzina greets me and goes crazy, so what does she do? Like my arms till they fall off 



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

Fucking adorable <3

So cute~


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Fucking adorable <3
> 
> So cute~


 

Cute indeed, lots more to come  I totally want one as a pet!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Cute indeed, lots more to come  I totally want one as a pet!


 

I'd hate you for that.
Then again I'd be super jealous ;_;


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'd hate you for that.
> Then again I'd be super jealous ;_;


 

Too bad the laws in my state are tricky as hell. On the state level, they're perfectly legal, the problem is some cities allow them no problem, other cities it's a real PITA. City law trumps state law when it comes to exotic pets.

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad the laws in my state are tricky as hell. On the state level, they're perfectly legal, the problem is some cities allow them no problem, other cities it's a real PITA. City law trumps state law when it comes to exotic pets.
> 
> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful


 

Hmm bummer :c
Idk if Europe allows for foxes as pets.
I know that their plenty of foxes here out in the wild tho ;p

Я тебе люблю


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm bummer :c
> Idk if Europe allows for foxes as pets.
> I know that their plenty of foxes here out in the wild tho ;p
> 
> Я тебе люблю


 

I think they can be had as pets in the  UK, not sure about other countries though. There is a city about 16 km from where I live, that's the closest city that allows red foxes (vulpes vulpes fulvus) to be pets, so no biggie.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

That's pretty doable ;o
I mean if you still live with your mum n dad, then it's doable.
It's not that far away from the foxy place you're at ;p


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> That's pretty doable ;o
> I mean if you still live with your mum n dad, then it's doable.
> It's not that far away from the foxy place you're at ;p


 

Nah, living in student housing right now, but the city is super close to where I live (15 minute drive). I actually have a friend there who has an actual pet fox. His name is Fable and he's an absolute sweetheart as well


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

Aye fair enough~

Aye awesomes ;o
Got pics of it?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Aye fair enough~
> 
> Aye awesomes ;o
> Got pics of it?


 

Fable? Yeah, I do. I guess I see no harm in posting them here. Or via PM, either way would work fine


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

Aye sweet ;D


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Aye sweet ;D


 

Okay, here they are! Pictures of Fable the cross fox (a color morph of a red fox). He's also very friendly, adorable and hyper  



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

I truly am jealous ;_;

Magnificent animals <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I truly am jealous ;_;
> 
> Magnificent animals <3


 

That they are, too adorable for their own good. And like I said, there is lots more to upload, but I'll pace it a bit.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

Yaaay ;D
I can't wait ahah.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Yaaay ;D
> I can't wait ahah.


 

It's weird, I'm normally self-conscious about sharing that which I find to be passionate about, but so far, I've been sharing these pictures on Facebook, GBA Temp, Sybil's Den (exotic animals forum), and Deviantart, and I feel perfectly fine about doing it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

Prolly cause their to damn cute to keep for yourselves ;p

You should do some pics of them playing or a bit in the distance.
You know like nice nature photography ;o


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Prolly cause their to damn cute to keep for yourselves ;p
> 
> You should do some pics of them playing or a bit in the distance.
> You know like nice nature photography ;o


 

I suck at photography, but I'll try  Glad you like them!  The sanctuary has three foxes, but Skitter's the only one who's fully socialized/tamed.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

Suck at Photography?
Dun be silly.
The pics are incredibly sharp and great looking ;o


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Suck at Photography?
> Dun be silly.
> The pics are incredibly sharp and great looking ;o


 

Thanks! I meant to say "professional-grade" photography, but I like the camera I have. I've had it since 2006 and it's working like new; it's Japanese so that might have something to do with (an Olympus). I was surprised at how clear they turned out, they're shot at about 2816 x 2112 (the Temp shrinks them down so the bandwidth doesn't get killed),


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

Their not SLR indeed but their incredible none the less.

I'd deffo put a few as wallpapers ;o


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Their not SLR indeed but their incredible none the less.
> 
> I'd deffo put a few as wallpapers ;o


 

Hmmm, not a bad idea! My dad has a really nice SLR (Nikkon, pictures come out really well), but he paid a pretty penny for it. Still, I'm glad they came out as well as they did; in total, about 135 pictures today alone


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd love some SLR grade pics.
But meh, it's your choice c:
Their already to cute ahah.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'd love some SLR grade pics.
> But meh, it's your choice c:
> Their already to cute ahah.


 

Second update for today! I find it to be heartening that so many people share/reflect the same passions I have for animals 
I just realized that it's already July and she hasn't lost the last bit of her winter coat  She may look kinda scrawny, but she's very healthy; foxes are naturally lean animals 



Spoiler















































































 
She's a very happy fox


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxes are adorable. Well, canines in general are. I want one to bite me too (in a non-deadly, adorable way). Glad I chose to major in Zoology instead of Psychology. Animals > Video games > people


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Foxes are adorable. Well, canines in general are. I want one to bite me too (in a non-deadly, adorable way). Glad I chose to major in Zoology instead of Psychology. Animals > Video games > people


 

I was thinking about a degree related to animals. I know a few universities around here that have such degrees. Animals are awesome, as are canids (wolves, foxes, coyotes, etc). They're  just so fluffy and adorable. Glad you like them!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

More fluffy fox pictures! Cuteness poisoning warning!



Spoiler






















































































 

Tazzina also greets me, starts to follow me while squeaking like a dog and licks my hand to the point of almost falling off  Again, she's completely tamed and very innocuous and would never hurt an adult  She nuzzled my hand as well <3



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2013)

Behold! More fluffiness!   A couple may be similar or repeats, but oh well! 



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 15, 2013)

You should make a small video soon ;o


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> You should make a small video soon ;o


 

I believe my camera can record video and sound, but the quality is atrocious. Unless you were talking about a video montage on YouTube


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 15, 2013)

You should take some pictures of the little buggers eating. That'd be adorable~


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You should take some pictures of the little buggers eating. That'd be adorable~


 

Hmm.....yeah I can definitely do that when Skitter's eating, I think it would be pretty dang adorable. What say you on the other pics?   There's just too much cute for one thread; there needs to be more of these on the Temp.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 15, 2013)

It just screams testosterone killers ;D


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> It just screams testosterone killers ;D


 

Not that there's anything wrong with that!  Fluffy animals are one weakness that I'm not ashamed of; foxes and other canids are only thing to reduce men into puddles.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

Update!!! Pictures taken this morning, and no better day than today to do this internship! First wave



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2013)

What's with the paper shredding?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> What's with the paper shredding?


 

Just some materials to play around in. ROFL she was so sweet to me


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2013)

Ahkays ;o

Yush yush!
Gosh they look soo amazing <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Ahkays ;o
> 
> Yush yush!
> Gosh they look soo amazing <3


 

There are plenty more for me to upload  She tried to steal my camera case this morning and got all possessive as a result  . She's too bloody adorable for her own good, I swear it's illegal to be that cute.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh my god, that fox and coyote are SOOOO cute... I'd take one if I had the money. 


the_randomizer said:


> Moo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A pet cow? lol


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> She tried to steal my camera case this morning and got all possessive as a result


 
Oh my god, that's the cutest thing ever ;_;
Sooooo <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Oh my god, that fox and coyote are SOOOO cute... I'd take one if I had the money.
> 
> 
> A pet cow? lol


 

As would I, they are SO adorable and fluffy, I could die of cuteness poisoning right now. 

the cow, yeah, me being random


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Oh my god, that's the cutest thing ever ;_;
> Sooooo <3


 

Next wave coming up momentarily  They make the world a better place IMHO.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

Second wave!



Spoiler


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 25, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Second wave!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Yay! This's really made my day. I had to make this post shorter; it takes up the whole rest of the page.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Yay! This's really made my day. I had to make this post shorter; it takes up the whole rest of the page.


 

Meh, no worries. It certainly made my day a lot better as well! Glad you like it!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2013)

Can't get enough of it <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Can't get enough of it <3


 

Neither can I!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

More foxy pictures!  I'm surprised at how many different happy fox faces I got! Rydian, I hope these adorable pictures help make your day a little happier 



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Jul 26, 2013)

2nd one's the best.

Also inb4 "u has flavr".


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Rydian said:


> 2nd one's the best.
> 
> Also inb4 "u has flavr".


 

I figured you'd like the pics  Foxes make the internet, no, the world better. Hell, any fluffy animal does!

The second one makes her look like a dog and just makes me squee with joy.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I figured you'd like the pics  Foxes make the internet, no, the world better. Hell, any fluffy animal does!
> 
> The second one makes her look like a dog and just makes me squee with joy.


I'm pretty sure Rydian loves anything with fur. And I _do _mean loves.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm pretty sure Rydian loves anything with fur. And I _do _mean loves.


 

Good, because I have more pictures to upload. I absolutely adore animals.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 27, 2013)

Sad thing is, they're tamer than my house cat.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Sad thing is, they're tamer than my house cat.


 

Really?   Skitter is an absolute sweetheart, and despite the fact she does crazy stuff like stealing my camera case and tried to bury it, her affection is undeniable.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Really?  Skitter is an absolute sweetheart, and despite the fact she does crazy stuff like stealing my camera case and tried to bury it, her affection is undeniable.


Don't blame her, I'd try to do the same thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Don't blame her, I'd try to do the same thing.


 

She's sneaky....like a fox!  Oh wait.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Really?   Skitter is an absolute sweetheart, and despite the fact she does crazy stuff like stealing my camera case and tried to bury it, her affection is undeniable.


I'll be petting my cat, she'll be purring, and BAM, she bites.  Not just a play bite like the fox.  An actual bite that pierces the flesh if I'm not careful.  (Needless to say, the other cats aren't too fond of her.)

But other times she's as sweet as that fox.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> I'll be petting my cat, she'll be purring, and BAM, she bites. Not just a play bite like the fox. An actual bite that pierces the flesh if I'm not careful. (Needless to say, the other cats aren't too fond of her.)
> 
> But other times she's as sweet as that fox.


 

I'm so glad I get to play with her, she's so hyper an adorable! Why must animals be so loving?  But play-biting is definitely a canid attribute


----------



## falconcrest (Jul 27, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> You're not the only one!
> Huraay for animals!


 
Same thing here.I rescued my dog and he has loved me since.Animals (well most of them;sharks,polar bears,etc. are things I could live without.)are meant to be loved not mistreated.As for killer critters such as sharks if they leave me alone I won't mess with them,although I can 't really blame sharks for eating people,if a man in a spedo barges into my home, I would try to kill him too!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 27, 2013)

falconcrest said:


> Same thing here.I rescued my dog and he has loved me since.Animals (well most of them;sharks,polar bears,etc. are things I could live without.)are meant to be loved not mistreated.As for killer critters such as sharks if they leave me alone I won't mess with them,although I can 't really blame sharks for eating people,if a man in a spedo barges into my home, I would try to kill him too!


What about a woman in a speedo?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> What about a woman in a speedo?


 

More foxes coming up!

Ermahgersh, ferxes!!



Spoiler















































 

FYI, mouthing is a canid behavior and painless. It's how they feel objects and show affection.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 27, 2013)

Just curious, if you brought a laser pointer, would they chase it?  Or would it hype them up too much?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Just curious, if you brought a laser pointer, would they chase it? Or would it hype them up too much?


I think she would love being able to chase it and try to pounce it like a cat would  But she is also very hyper and easily excited, I don't have a laser pointer though.





UniqueGeek said:


> ...


Say WHAT?


----------



## evandixon (Jul 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I think she would love being able to chase it and try to pounce it like a cat would  But she is also very hyper and easily excited, I don't have a laser pointer though.


Try bringing something shiny to reflect the light from the sun.  Or a flashlight.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Try bringing something shiny to reflect the light from the sun. Or a flashlight.


 

I can only imagine how hyper she'll get, I just love her and other foxes to death!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2013)

How about them chasing a laser light ;D


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> How about them chasing a laser light ;D


 

Next time I go there I can do it!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

*Stupid double post*


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2013)

Yaaaaay ;D
God I wish I could see that.
FILM IT!


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 28, 2013)

So much cute, I can't handle it o.o
*explodes*

Honestly though, after seeing all these pics, I've fallen in love with foxes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> So much cute, I can't handle it o.o
> *explodes*
> 
> Honestly though, after seeing all these pics, I've fallen in love with foxes.


 

Heh, that tend to have that affect on people. They are absolutely adorable! I think this video here helped me get a love for foxes a year and a half ago


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 28, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm so glad I get to play with her, she's so hyper an adorable! Why must animals be so loving? But play-biting is definitely a canid attribute


 
If my cat bites me, I bite back. But I don't remember the last time I had to do this...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> If my cat bites me, I bite back. But I don't remember the last time I had to do this...


 

It happens. felines rarely mouth people for the same reason canines/vulpines do it. They do it to feel objects. Oh, and I recommend the video I just posted.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 28, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It happens. felines rarely mouth people for the same reason canines/vulpines do it. They do it to feel objects. Oh, and I recommend the video I just posted.


 
Thanks for recommending it; it's so cute  My cat is like that...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Thanks for recommending it; it's so cute  My cat is like that...


 

My pleasure, foxes are some of the sweetest animals out there!


----------



## FireSeel (Jul 28, 2013)

So cute! This thread has made me love foxes even more.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

FireSeel said:


> So cute! This thread has made me love foxes even more.


 


At last, my plans for wold domination are coming to fruition!! I mean, glad you like the pictures! 



I kid, I kid. They are absolutely adorable, they're like a cat-dog mix, often called a catlike canine, are very intelligent and can be some of the most affectionate animals out there. Skitter is no exception, she adores people   She always runs right up to me whenever I call her name, this right here makes my heart melt from the sheer cuteness.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## FireSeel (Jul 29, 2013)

SO CUTE!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

FireSeel said:


> SO CUTE!


 

The last few are the coyote, who is also absolutely affectionate! Indeed, they are so SO bloody adorable!


----------



## Slimmmmmm (Jul 29, 2013)

My opinion of you "the stranger" has went up quite a bit following this topic


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

Slimmmmmm said:


> My opinion of you "the stranger" has went up quite a bit following this topic


 

Well, I'm glad to hear it! I'm also very happy to share my interests and love of animals with the Temp Foxes and coyotes are so freaking cute! It's my hope that these pictures and threads help balance out the all too negative crap going on on the internet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2013)

New pictures incoming!  Beware of cuteness overdose! Will use spoilers...whoops ROFL



Spoiler


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> New pictures incoming!  Beware of cuteness overdose!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Haven't I seen these already? But they are all of the same cute fox. And the coyote is super cute too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Haven't I seen these already? But they are all of the same cute fox. And the coyote is super cute too.


 

No, this is the new batch from today  And the coyote is indeed adorable, but she wasn't feeling herself today  There are similar angles, but I just love her happy fox faces, and how she's climbing up my leg   Plenty more where that came from


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 14, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Haven't I seen these already? But they are all of the same cute fox. And the coyote is super cute too.


Well, since there's a ton of pics here, there's bound to be some that look similar.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Well, since there's a ton of pics here, there's bound to be some that look similar.


 

I just love taking pictures of her, she's been very kind and loving to me every time I go

I'll try to spice the next batch up a bit


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I just love taking pictures of her, she's been very kind and loving to me every time I go
> 
> I'll try to spice the next batch up a bit


May I suggest a dog costume? Maybe a flaming hoop?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> May I suggest a dog costume? Maybe a flaming hoop?


 

Oh you   She's probably play with the costume until it's torn up


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2013)

Those teeth <3


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 14, 2013)

If I may make a suggestion, I think you should put the pictures in spoilers. People quote the post with the pictures, and then this thread gets huge vertically.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> If I may make a suggestion, I think you should put the pictures in spoilers. People quote the post with the pictures, and then this thread gets huge vertically.


 

Ah, should have thought of that, whoops 

Fixed


----------



## FireSeel (Aug 14, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2013)

FireSeel said:


> So cute!


 

Glad you like the pics, many more to come


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2013)

Next wave of cuteness 



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2013)

Here are more pictures of Skitter 



Spoiler


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Here are more pictures of Skitter
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
I said it once; I'll say it again. (Even if it does get a bit repetitive) It's so cute!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I said it once; I'll say it again. (Even if it does get a bit repetitive) It's so cute!


 
I don't mind repetition at all, I never get sick at going back and looking at these pictures. Being able to share my passion for animals (notably foxes and coyotes) means a lot to me. The fact that people who didn't love them before now do says something about their uniqueness and overall high levels of cute 

What makes Skitter especially awesome is the fact she runs up to me every time I call her name, with that vulpine grin she greets me, making funny fox noises, folding her ears back....Let's just say that it's impossible to be manly in front of foxes  Not that there's anything wrong with that, I even spoke to her in falsetto, which to my knowledge, is a tone that animals love to hear.  Even if she doesn't know you, she'll love you to death as long as you let her approach you, sniff you a bit, then you're set!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 20, 2013)

Next update    And no, mouthing (or nomming) is perfectly painless, she does it to make her feel secure and to feel my arm 



Spoiler


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the one where she's biting you  (but not that hard)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 20, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I like the one where she's biting you  (but not that hard)


 
She loves to play-bite me and her owner, but other people get freaked out when she does it. I admit I was nervous when it happened to me last year, but then I realized she did it out of affection and mere curiosity. I can't get over the fact that one, I get to do something not many people get to do (interact with a fox, much less a super-affectionate fox at that ) and two, be able to capture the best moments of said experiences on camera, I guess I'm luckier than I thought. She's far too adorable 

The noises she makes, rolling on the ground wagging her tail, panting happily, licking her handlers and interns, mouthing, man, no other animals like them, they're very unique and have a special place in my hear for them, as sappy as that last bit sounds


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> She loves to play-bite me and her owner, but other people get freaked out when she does it. I admit I was nervous when it happened to me last year, but then I realized she did it out of affection and mere curiosity. I can't get over the fact that one, I get to do something not many people get to do (interact with a fox, much less a super-affectionate fox at that ) and two, be able to capture the best moments of said experiences on camera, I guess I'm luckier than I thought. She's far too adorable
> 
> The noises she makes, rolling on the ground wagging her tail, panting happily, licking her handlers and interns, mouthing, man, no other animals like them, they're very unique and have a special place in my hear for them, as sappy as that last bit sounds


 
I like getting my cat to try and bite me.  I wish I had a loving affectionate fox; I'd like to mess around with it. Hopefully my cat wouldn't mind...

There was this video on youtube where the cat was playfully biting her owner and people were freaking out in the comments section. It was funny.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 20, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I like getting my cat to try and bite me.  I wish I had a loving affectionate fox; I'd like to mess around with it. Hopefully my cat wouldn't mind...
> 
> There was this video on youtube where the cat was playfully biting her owner and people were freaking out in the comments section. It was funny.


 
ROFL, animals are quirky, that's what I love about them, well that, and their unrestrained unadulterated affection. People freak out when they see foxes play-biting their owners on YouTube as well, those peoples' comments make me laugh all day It's because of YouTube I fell in love with foxes and it's because I met a friend who told me about the sanctuary just 30 miles from my hometown, and now that I work there (and will get an extension) I can safely say that foxes are my favorite animals. Well, right up there with dogs, wolves and other canids  Their affection, their behaviors, heck, even the noises they make cause my heart to explode from cuteness poisoning, how can anyone dare to resist? I have a couple of videos that will really make a man squee like a schoolgirl, they even have the power to affect Chuck Norris. True story.

This fox here was rescued from a terrible fate, her name is Dawn, and as you can see, she's very, very sweet


This here is named Ron, or Ron Ron, named from Ron Weasley, in foxy bliss while getting scratched. He too is very loving   The face he makes at 01:27 in the video. That is all.


It's a known fact that foxes make the cutest happy faces and the cutest squeaks, squeals and panting sounds.

I WANNA PET FOX NOW!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2013)

Not internship related, but I got to play with a friend's fox today, a marble fox named Juno who is very sweet much like Skitter  She was very loving 



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2013)

calmwaters ComeTurismO DinohScene, The Catboy Rydian other people I forgot to mention, I just know you'll love the newest of fox pictures, but this time, I have a new fluffy foxy friend to introduce 

I just have to share these. Very few things make me giddy.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2013)

It's soooooo adorable!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> It's soooooo adorable!!


 

That she is, who'd thought marble foxes could be so fluffy?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2013)

Arctic foxes ;3


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Arctic foxes ;3


 

Oh, that's actually a marble, which is a morph of the red, but either way, she's so CUTE AND FLUFFY!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

OH. MY. GOD.
DUDE. 
I LOVE YOU AND YOUR FOXES.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OH. MY. GOD.
> DUDE.
> I LOVE YOU AND YOUR FOXES.


 

Excellent reaction, I don't blame you at all, I'm glad to have met this friend on Facebook, she mentioned Skitter and her fox then today, I met up with her and her boyfriend with Juno and had a blast. She was such a sweet fluffy fox, very similar to Skitter in a lot of ways  More to come!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

God. Tomorrow I'm going to the safari, and they have foxes there, friendly ones to pet. I hope I can pet them and take pictures! I love foxes, and  to the foxes. Dang, if there is reincarnation I wish to be a fox in my next life, LOL.
Can't wait!
ALSO FOR YOUR FOXES


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> God. Tomorrow I'm going to the safari, and they have foxes there, friendly ones to pet. I hope I can pet them and take pictures! I love foxes, and  to the foxes. Dang, if there is reincarnation I wish to be a fox in my next life, LOL.
> Can't wait!


 


It's funny, okay not so much funny as it is interesting. I've been speaking with her owner for the past while on Facebook and noted my passion for animals, saying that I seem to connect well with them, especially Skitter, and that it is most assuredly a bond of trust and love, part of the reason being I'm probably the only other person who actually goes into her enclosure, and she get excited when she sees me. Now with Juno, at first she was somewhat skittish at seeing new people, BUT as time went on during this morning's visit, she got used to me and even allowed me to get close, stroke her head, ears and chin, which foxes apparently love a lot. There's just something about animals that makes up feel warm and fuzzy, the whole animal-human interaction and its benefits on the body and mind are what make it all the more meaning full. 

But yeah. more pictures incoming


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's funny, okay not so much funny as it is interesting. I've been speaking with her owner for the past while on Facebook and noted my passion for animals, saying that I seem to connect well with them, especially Skitter, and that it is most assuredly a bond of trust and love, part of the reason being I'm probably the only other person who actually goes into her enclosure, and she get excited when she sees me. Now with Juno, at first she was somewhat skittish at seeing new people, BUT as time went on during this morning's visit, she got used to me and even allowed me to get close, stroke her head, ears and chin, which foxes apparently love a lot. There's just something about animals that makes up feel warm and fuzzy, the whole animal-human interaction and its benefits on the body and mind are what make it all the more meaning full.
> 
> But yeah. more pictures incoming


 
Dang, you're damn lucky to have the opportunity to see these cute pupils from time to time.  Juno reallllly sounds awesome, like Skitter. Real happy for the coming of these cute fox(es). 
FOXES FTW


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Dang, you're damn lucky to have the opportunity to see these cute pupils from time to time. Juno reallllly sounds awesome, like Skitter. Real happy for the coming of these cute fox(es).
> FOXES FTW


 

Foxes will rule this world, they will be our vulpine overlords and subject to their (adorable fluffy) rule!


MORE FOXES! All who behold such adorableness will explode from the cute!



Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Foxes will rule this world, they will be our vulpine overlords and subject to their (adorable fluffy) rule!
> 
> 
> MORE FOXES! All who behold such adorableness will explode from the cute!
> ...


 
Oh dear. That was so extremely cute that I lost my interest in cats.
MEOW
WOOF I MEAN


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh dear. That was so extremely cute that I lost my interest in cats.
> MEOW
> WOOF I MEAN


 

At last, my plan to fulfill the foxes' plan for world domination is coming to fruition -- Er, I mean, I'm glad you like the pics. In all seriousness, animals have been very therapeutic for me at the sanctuary and today with Juno the marble fox. I can add the the list of fox types: Silver, cross, sun glow, marble and classic red  THEY'RE ALL SO EFFING CUTE!!  Very heartening that so many on the Temp love my pictures.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> At last, my plan to fulfill the foxes' plan for world domination is coming to fruition -- Er, I mean, I'm glad you like the pics. In all seriousness, animals have been very therapeutic for me at the sanctuary and today with Juno the marble fox. I can add the the list of fox types: Silver, cross, sun glow, marble and classic red  THEY'RE ALL SO EFFING CUTE!! Very heartening that so many on the Temp love my pictures.


 
I wouldn't find it a problem to have foxes as my lord 
God. On my behalf, do something so nice for a fox that'll make him/her so happy for the day and feel damn loved.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I wouldn't find it a problem to have foxes as my lord
> God. On my behalf, do something so nice for a fox that'll make him/her so happy for the day and feel damn loved.


 

Nothing beats playing with a fox, esp. when said fox returns with the selfsame love you gave him/her. You mentioned you'll get to play with foxes? I really hope you do, it is SO worth it!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Nothing beats playing with a fox, esp. when said fox returns with the selfsame love you gave him/her. You mentioned you'll get to play with foxes? I really hope you do, it is SO worth it!


 
Yep! I'll make sure we'll get to the foxes, they deserve like 110 and up LOVE.  FOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO 
So excited for tomorrow, don't think i'll be able to sleep.
Maybe i'll count foxes instead of sheep!
One fox.. Two foxes... Three Foxes... 
OMG


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yep! I'll make sure we'll get to the foxes, they deserve like 110 and up LOVE. FOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
> So excited for tomorrow, don't think i'll be able to sleep.
> Maybe i'll count foxes instead of sheep!
> One fox.. Two foxes... Three Foxes...
> OMG


 

Counting foxes? Never thought of that, but you are going to love it like no other, I mean, at first, you'll probably feel a bit anxious, this is normal because the first time I met Skitter, I was kinda anxious, but as the fox warmed up to me, I felt calm, I felt at peace, and I know you will too. The trick is to bend your legs as you approach the foxes, so yeah, at eye-level, and speak in a high pitch tone or like you would a dog, this helps a lot, at least from my experience. The smaller you are compared to the animal, the better, so all in all, common sense. If the fox mouths or play-bites, don't freak out, they just do it to be friendly and to use as a pacifier. All in all, enjoy it!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Counting foxes? Never thought of that, but you are going to love it like no other, I mean, at first, you'll probably feel a bit anxious, this is normal because the first time I met Skitter, I was kinda anxious, but as the fox warmed up to me, I felt calm, I felt at peace, and I know you will too. The trick is to bend your legs as you approach the foxes, so yeah, at eye-level, and speak in a high pitch tone or like you would a dog, this helps a lot, at least from my experience. The smaller you are compared to the animal, the better, so all in all, common sense. If the fox mouths or play-bites, don't freak out, they just do it to be friendly and to use as a pacifier. All in all, enjoy it!


 
Oh my god, thank you so much. This is really awesome advice for me to approach a fox. Don't want to frighten it like how I scared a elephant..


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh my god, thank you so much. This is really awesome advice for me to approach a fox. Don't want to frighten it like how I scared a elephant..


 

Well, its no problem, just common sense, but the key is let the fox approach you, but get as low as you can like I said before, don't force them to approach because they will on their own; they are very curious animals and investigate everything. Oh, and make sure you don't have any loose objects they can steal (Skitter and Fable stole my camera case ROFL ) 

You'll do fine, just be calm cool and collected.   Try to get as many pics as possible.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 31, 2013)

I hate how I've missed a couple; I don't know how or why...  But they're so cute!!! As I write this, I've got two of my cats sitting on me, too. Mine really loves my trackpad...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I hate how I've missed a couple; I don't know how or why...  But they're so cute!!! As I write this, I've got two of my cats sitting on me, too. Mine really loves my trackpad...


 

You mean Juno? Yeah, I got to play with her today, and SHE IS SO CUTE, YES, AS MUCH AS SKITTER! Man, never have I petted a fox as soft as that, and her facial expressions. I died of cuteness poisoning. Did you see the ones on post #138 too?


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You mean Juno? Yeah, I got to play with her today, and SHE IS SO CUTE, YES, AS MUCH AS SKITTER! Man, never have I petted a fox as soft as that, and her facial expressions. I died of cuteness poisoning. Did you see the ones on post #138 too?


 
I know I did; I got sidetracked, what with all the cute pics and comments. No seriously, I did. And then there are my cats; there's so much cuteness in the air right now (I better stop)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I know I did; I got sidetracked, what with all the cute pics and comments. No seriously, I did. And then there are my cats; there's so much cuteness in the air right now (I better stop)


 

Just making sure  I know I still can't stop looking at them, and today, I didn't realize that there was another variation of the red fox I loved; marble foxes. Can't have too much cuteness, makes us get through the day easier  I was afraid that someone would be deprived of cuteness.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You mean Juno? Yeah, I got to play with her today, and SHE IS SO CUTE, YES, AS MUCH AS SKITTER! Man, never have I petted a fox as soft as that, and her facial expressions. I died of cuteness poisoning. Did you see the ones on post #138 too?


Sorry, I'm gonna have to say that Juno is cuter than Skitter.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Sorry, I'm gonna have to say that Juno is cuter than Skitter.


 

While my connection with Skitter is indeed strong, I'm glad you like Juno's pictures. Never have I interacted with a marble fox, she has very pretty coloration and is just as loving as Skitter  AND HOLY CRAP IS SHE FLUFFY!!!  I love them both, and wait till Skitter has her winter coat


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

Aw man, I didn't go today, because I was meant to go with my sister's family who didn't prepare for the trip.. It's for sure that its happening tomorrow! 
BUT YES
OMG
FOXES RULE THE WORLD 2013


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Aw man, I didn't go today, because I was meant to go with my sister's family who didn't prepare for the trip.. It's for sure that its happening tomorrow!
> BUT YES
> OMG
> FOXES RULE THE WORLD 2013


 


Okay, that's good that you're still able to go, glad you get to have the wonderful chance and believe me, you will go absolutely crazy around the super adorable foxes!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay, that's good that you're still able to go, glad you get to have the wonderful chance and believe me, you will go absolutely crazy around the super adorable foxes!


 
Usually when I see some animal being extremely cute, I scream out the love a while later, literally. 
Holy crap, man. I loooooooove foxes


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Usually when I see some animal being extremely cute, I scream out the love a while later, literally.
> Holy crap, man. I loooooooove foxes


 

Can't say as I blame you, they're some of the most, if not the most beautifully, not to mention cuddly and adorable animals in existence. Yes, I was speaking in a near-falsetto tone with Juno yesterday and I'm 28 years old! Speaking in such a tone actually helps people connect better with the animals as they interpret as something very positive and they get excited. With animals, how you talk (the tone) is more vital than what you actually say, but they also have their individual personalities much like we humans have. It also depends on how they foxes were raised and socialized, but if this place is what I think it is, the foxes will be very, very affectionate with people 

Being able to interact with foxes has been one of the best things I've had the chance of doing, it has helped me a lot And yes, I've still more pics to upload, so be prepared


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> *And yes, I've still more pics to upload, so be prepared*





> *And yes, I've still more pics to upload, so be prepared*


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

Rydian The Catboy calmwaters ComeTurismO more pictures!

marble foxes are so pretty!! 



Spoiler


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 31, 2013)

Awww, what a cute white fluffy wannabe cat! And with a pink collar, and she's rolling around in the grass: has she started frolicking yet?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Awww, what a cute white fluffy wannabe cat! And with a pink collar, and she's rolling around in the grass: has she started frolicking yet?


 

Yeah, she was running around the park, rolling in the wet grass excitedly despite having received a bath from her owner ROFL. She was SO fluffy it was ridiculously cute! I mean the minute I laid eyes on her I went nuts, I lost all my manhood, much like when I saw Skitter in her super fluffy winter coat. Both foxes are so very *very* sweet to people, especially strangers. At first Juno was skittish but after a few minutes, she opened up to me and my mom and we were allowed to pet her lovingly. I just can't get over how adorable, fluffy and affectionate she is! THE FLUFFINESS!!!!  Then her happy fox faces.... so cute!!!!


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 31, 2013)

Right; foxes get chubby and fluffy in the winter to stay warm xD. It's really neat when they're about the size of a cat because then you can hold it like you would a pillow. Awww, a real fluffy fox is better than those plush pillows they have... Juno and the peacock... there's a sight for sore eyes...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Right; foxes get chubby and fluffy in the winter to stay warm xD. It's really neat when they're about the size of a cat because then you can hold it like you would a pillow. Awww, a real fluffy fox is better than those plush pillows they have... Juno and the peacock... there's a sight for sore eyes...


 
The cool thing is, the owner told me that if I ever wanted to play with her again, she'd let me  It really made my day!


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The cool thing is, the owner told me that if I ever wanted to play with her again, she'd let me


 
That is cool *smiles*


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> That is cool *smiles*


 

It is, and it's just being around super cute fluffy animals has helped me a lot, seeing as I'm in between jobs and waiting to hear back from a couple of places that might hire me on Monday. So yeah, it hasn't been the most pleasant week, that is, until yesterday when I played with Juno, helped alleviated a majority of the stress and anxiety I felt from the previous days of the week, it was wonderful. That all the more proves that animal interaction has many benefits to the mind and body, reduction in cortisone being one (which is the hormone associated with anxiety). If you ever get the chance, do it. 

Imagine Skitter and Juno in the same room, the cuteness and craziness that would ensue!


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 31, 2013)

You mean the anxiety associated with stress and nerves. I'm anxiously awaiting the next fox picture collection, but I'm not having a psychological breakdown.  I thought it was common knowledge that having animals reduces stress. The more the merrier. 

I can see people rolling around on the ground with the foxes in such a room. But maybe that's too dramatic....


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2013)

*Oh. My. God.**           Dude. *
*Those foxes made me speechless.*


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> You mean the anxiety associated with stress and nerves. I'm anxiously awaiting the next fox picture collection, but I'm not having a psychological breakdown.  I thought it was common knowledge that having animals reduces stress. The more the merrier.
> 
> I can see people rolling around on the ground with the foxes in such a room. But maybe that's too dramatic....


 

Oh no, just anxiety from being between jobs, trying to find a new one etc, yeah, not fun, and so playing with Juno helped me a lot, then Skitter turns out, I have a bond with, a bond of love as shown with how she behaves around me. Then with Juno, the fact that she actually opened up to me as quickly as she did melted my heart yet again...*sigh*.....foxes are nature's super-cute anxiolytics. I'm glad I can share with with so m any people here on the Temp.  Their cuteness knows no bounds!



ComeTurismO said:


> *Oh. My. God.** Dude.*
> 
> *Those foxes made me speechless.*


 
Good, that's what my plan was, to make people enjoy teh fluffeh foxehs. I know I do!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Rydian The Catboy calmwaters ComeTurismO more pictures!
> 
> marble foxes are so pretty!!
> 
> ...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 1, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> That was a glitch


 

Lol my bad! Glad you like the pics of Juno, she's such an adorable fluffy fox! They make the cutest happy faces


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 1, 2013)

DANG IT! I couldn't go again today because  two of my sisters have work today and we wanted the whole family. But yes, tomorrow is confirmed because it's a holiday, and no one will be at work!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 2, 2013)

Today is the day. I am so excited to meet the foxes. I'll leave in a hour. But for the trip, I have charged my iPod, and my 3DS. I don't think there will be pictures, we might use my sister's camera. But, FOXIES HERE I COME FOR D' LUV.
:WUB:
OMG


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 2, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Today is the day. I am so excited to meet the foxes. I'll leave in a hour. But for the trip, I have charged my iPod, and my 3DS. I don't think there will be pictures, we might use my sister's camera. But, FOXIES HERE I COME FOR D' LUV.
> :WUB:
> OMG


 

Try to get some pics though  Enjoy it!~



Ugh, Juno!!! She is so huggable and cuddly, it's almost surreal. The fact foxes can be fluffy of this caliber is just miraculous  ComeTurismO, calmwaters and anyone else who wants to see more! The Catboy DinohScene





Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2013)

So much want!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 2, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> So much want!


 

Definitely one of the most adorable foxes out there, hands down. She really opened up to me despite being a strangers, and went crazy like a fox! Ran in circles, nommed us, and make the cutest noises we all know and love. Man, I just love foxes!


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 2, 2013)

Awww they're so god damn cute.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 2, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Awww they're so god damn cute.


 

See now why I love these animals so much? Never in my life have I ever encountered such beautifully adorable animals like Juno and Skitter. THE CUTE MAKES MY HEART EXPLODE  Happy foxes are the best foxes!


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> See now why I love these animals so much? Never in my life have I ever encountered such beautifully adorable animals like Juno and Skitter. THE CUTE MAKES MY HEART EXPLODE  Happy foxes are the best foxes!


 
As for me (And Dinoh) I would even give me life for animals, like I don't know, kill a son of a bitch or two if I spot them harming an animal in front of me.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> As for me (And Dinoh) I would even give me life for animals, like I don't know, kill a son of a bitch or two if I spot them harming an animal in front of me.


 
Got nothing to lose.
I'll be proud of it as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 2, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> As for me (And Dinoh) I would even give me life for animals, like I don't know, kill a son of a bitch or two if I spot them harming an animal in front of me.


 
Animals deserve our love and respect, and the fact they repay us with their love makes it all the more worthwhile!



DinohScene said:


> Got nothing to lose.
> I'll be proud of it as well.


 

Glad to hear that so many people like my pictures! never did I realize that well, I could make a thread so many people enjoy, it's very heartening and I thank everyone for their support in my posting about cute foxes!


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2013)

I just saw that marble fox. So, sooooo ADORABLE! I wish I could reach through the computer screen and hug it!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2013)

It's not only foxes, I love all sorts of animals c:
It's just that you got an affection for foxes and that you made a thread for it.
I <3 seeing updates, even tho I don't really have the time anymore to respond nor know how to respond sometimes ;p
It doesn't mean I quitted watching it.

Everytime I feel a bit down I just scroll the thread and look at some pics <3
It's heartwarming and moodlifting ;3


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 2, 2013)

Chary said:


> I just saw that marble fox. So, sooooo ADORABLE! I wish I could reach through the computer screen and hug it!


 

Ha ha, glad you like the pictures here, being able to interact with such wonderful animals has helped me in more was than I thought were possible, essentially, helping me become more sensitive I suppose 



DinohScene said:


> It's not only foxes, I love all sorts of animals c:
> It's just that you got an affection for foxes and that you made a thread for it.
> I <3 seeing updates, even tho I don't really have the time anymore to respond nor know how to respond sometimes ;p
> It doesn't mean I quitted watching it.
> ...


 
That would certainly explain a lot as to why it's as popular as it is, not that I'm complaining mind you! I love being able to share my passion for cute animals with other people, especially canids like coyotes and foxes. The fact they're so adorable, fluffy, intelligent and affectionate makes for awesome pictures. I've been through a lot of hell lately and revisiting this thread helps me a lot as well  Then the faces they make!!! Dawwwwwwwww!


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 2, 2013)

What a way to start the morning! Can you get one where she's looking straight into the camera? That would be, like, the cutest picture EVER. And setting that sort of picture as your desktop background would let you rub your nose against the monitor and make cooing sounds.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> What a way to start the morning! Can you get one where she's looking straight into the camera? That would be, like, the cutest picture EVER. And setting that sort of picture as your desktop background would let you rub your nose against the monitor and make cooing sounds.


 

I think I have a few that are like that or are at least close to being straight on, I'll be sure to post them! Glad I could help you and so many others start off their mornings with such a cute little fox!! 

Edit: calmwaters you wanted something like this, right?


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I think I have a few that are like that or are at least close to being straight on, I'll be sure to post them! Glad I could help you and so many others start off their mornings with such a cute little fox!!
> 
> Edit: calmwaters you wanted something like this, right?


 
Aww, yeah; the first one's perfect.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Aww, yeah; the first one's perfect.


 


Glad I could brighten your day! SHE IS SO FREAKING ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 3, 2013)

OH MY GOD
FOXES&ANIMALSA ARE LIKE THE 3RD REASON WHY IM LIVING NOW
SO CUTE
THE FOXES IN THOSE PICS ARE SO CUTE
It was so fun today. I almost fainted. I was thinking about your foxes when I looked at the adoring onces today. I saw double the cute. 
The foxes wouldn't stop chasing me!!! After the fox looks away for a second, I do a slow approach, be calm like you said, and me and a fox got so along. WAS MAKING SO CUTE FACES!! :WUB:
I wish I had a camera with me, but apparently my sisters left the charger at the wedding they went to a few weeks ago. 
Tomorrow i'm starting high school i'm so excited, but i'll be distracted thinking about my adorable niece who was being so cute today and the cute foxes here and at the Safari park
wtf
 
LOVE FOXES
FOXES FOR WORLD RULING 2013


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OH MY GOD
> FOXES&ANIMALSA ARE LIKE THE 3RD REASON WHY IM LIVING NOW
> SO CUTE
> THE FOXES IN THOSE PICS ARE SO CUTE
> ...


 

Well, that's okay, the important thing is that you had a blast, and judging from your reaction, you did. Foxes are effing adorable!!!!! How do you feel , I mean, after interacting with such a wonderful animal, what are your thoughts? Does it feel surreal to ya?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, that's okay, the important thing is that you had a blast, and judging from your reaction, you did. Foxes are effing adorable!!!!! How do you feel , I mean, after interacting with such a wonderful animal, what are your thoughts? Does it feel surreal to ya?


 
It was like.. Awesome.
I felt very loved, and I did know that the fox knew I was friendly, and I wasn't scared at all, it feels reallllly good. I know and think and believe that foxes are damn cute. The end.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting all those pictures, made my day just that much better! 

I kind of wish they where not wild or semi wild animals (I don't think people should have them as pets but I do know that people do that.) Reminds me of my dog (some small mix breed mutt but he is cute small and smart a great combination. Some chow golden retriever mix looking thing.) 

Makes me wish I had some treats or something to give them lol

We have some wild foxes that live near my house but they look smaller than those? (could be a Florida thing? I know the deer and squirrels here are way smaller than Michigan.)


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 3, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OH MY GOD
> FOXES&ANIMALSA ARE LIKE THE 3RD REASON WHY IM LIVING NOW
> SO CUTE
> THE FOXES IN THOSE PICS ARE SO CUTE
> ...


 
Oh my god ^^ this... and I was listening to this earlier too: 


Psionic Roshambo said:


> We have some wild foxes that live near my house but they look smaller than those? (could be a Florida thing? I know the deer and squirrels here are way smaller than Michigan.)



The difference between foxes in Florida and Michigan is the same difference between toy poodles and (regular) poodles.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Thanks for posting all those pictures, made my day just that much better!
> 
> I kind of wish they where not wild or semi wild animals (I don't think people should have them as pets but I do know that people do that.) Reminds me of my dog (some small mix breed mutt but he is cute small and smart a great combination. Some chow golden retriever mix looking thing.)
> 
> ...


 
Well, foxes can be pets so long as they aren't taken from the wild, which I don't agree with at all, but bottle-feeding/raising them they can make fantastic pets and it's something I am glad to have had the privilege of being able to experience. Skitter and Juno are just SO FREAKING CUTE!!! Contrary to belief, I know some very caring and excellent fox owners, and Juno's owner is one 



calmwaters said:


> Oh my god ^^ this... and I was listening to this earlier too:
> 
> 
> The difference between foxes in Florida and Michigan is the same difference between toy poodles and (regular) poodles.




Glad everyone is enjoying these pics so much! 



ComeTurismO said:


> It was like.. Awesome.
> I felt very loved, and I did know that the fox knew I was friendly, and I wasn't scared at all, it feels reallllly good. I know and think and believe that foxes are damn cute. The end.


 

That's EXACTLY what I hoped you would feel, being loved by animals brings people indescribable joy, foxes are very adorable and from what you said, so very very affectionate


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, I am too lazy to quote that post and erase the other two people, so here's a tag: the_randomizer
I KNOW!! I love animals just as much as I love my niece. God, my day is going so good today. Seeing the cute fox pictures, my 3 month old niece smiling, laughing, being happy, and seeing the cute foxes, it's like making me want to scream! I feel so blessed to have the opportunity to experience this awesome experience!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well, I am too lazy to quote that post and erase the other two people, so here's a tag: the_randomizer
> I KNOW!! I love animals just as much as I love my niece. God, my day is going so good today. Seeing the cute fox pictures, my 3 month old niece smiling, laughing, being happy, and seeing the cute foxes, it's like making me want to scream! I feel so blessed to have the opportunity to experience this awesome experience!


 

Know you know exactly how I feel every time I volunteer and/or play with someone's pet fox, it's an experience impossible to forget, and I'm glad I can help make peoples' day better  Did the foxes lick you, nuzzle, nom you, etc? The soft fur, the cute happy fox faces, the noises, oh man, I can't perfectly describe how awesome it is, amirite? Animals show unconditional love, they don't judge us at all. I feel blessed to interact with them as well.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 3, 2013)

The fox kept looking down, like he wanted me to pat him, and then the adorable fox of he is stuck his tongue out and I knew he was going to come and lick me somewhere, he smiled and smiled and smiled and licked my shorts! 
Oh my god, I want foxes and all animals to have paradise.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> The fox kept looking down, like he wanted me to pat him, and then the adorable fox stuck his tongue out and I knew he was going to come and lick me somewhere, he smiled and smiled and smiled and licked my shorts!
> Oh my god, I want foxes and all animals to have paradise.


 


Now you know why I love foxes so much; their cuteness, their uniqueness, their overall demeanor and general happiness they emanate. No other animals are like them; their cuteness knows no bounds! They're so unbelievably cute!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2013)

More Skitter pics!! She's starting to get her Winter coat and boy was she as hyper as always! I can't really say that one fox is more loving than the other, or that one fox is cute than the other because I love them both so much and are just so sweet




Spoiler


















































 
The Catboy Rydian Veho DinohScene calmwaters and anyone else I can't think of right now,  you know you want to see the new pics


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2013)

I am jelly of you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 4280
> 
> I am jelly of you.


 

Yeah, foxes have a tendency to do that ROFL! She and Juno really are super freaking adorable foxes! I have more pictures to upload throughout the day. I need people to soak in the cuteness during intervals; if I uploaded all the pics at once, we'd all die of cuteness poisoning, I mean, 100 x what we feel now. Not a bad way to go though


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

I want me a skitter, NAO!


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2013)

You know it, randomizer   
So cute   

Here's the fox you requested:


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> You know it, randomizer
> So cute
> 
> Here's the fox you requested:


 





That arctic fox, HOLY HELL that's adorable!



Ethevion said:


> I want me a skitter, NAO!


 

Who doesn't? I want a pet fox, too! They are so effing adorable!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2013)

... does that fox have a litter box?


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm looking at these while listening to the Pink Panther theme  So indescribably cute  I wanna see a picture when the winter coat has fully grown in.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ... does that fox have a litter box?


 

Nope, but her enclosure (which is pretty big) is cleaned everyday; foxes can be litter trained to an extent, but even then, it's very hard to pull off. She's a pretty clean fox though 





calmwaters said:


> I'm looking at these while listening to the Pink Panther theme  So indescribably cute  I wanna see a picture when the winter coat has fully grown in.


 
You will, she is SO fluffy in the winter!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2013)

MORE FOXES!! 



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO ADORABLE
I'M SO HAPPY. 
First of, cute much? So in my high school, there's this club I joined called the Future Aces. We have trips and stuff, and there's this one where I can do necessary graduation community service hours. Guess where I have to go? To this place where I have to take care of animals. And guess what? IM GOING. THERE ARE FOXES THERE.
OCTOBER 4TH
CAN'T WAIT


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO ADORABLE
> I'M SO HAPPY.
> First of, cute much? So in my high school, there's this club I joined called the Future Aces. We have trips and stuff, and there's this one where I can do necessary graduation community service hours. Guess where I have to go? To this place where I have to take care of animals. And guess what? IM GOING. THERE ARE FOXES THERE.
> OCTOBER 4TH
> CAN'T WAIT


 

Oh man, that IS FREAKING AWESOME!!! You're so going to get cuteness poisoning again! 

Skitter's getting her winter coat already, so when I see her next, she's gonna be super fluffy. As if she wasn't cute enough! 

I still have more pics from Wednesday! AND I have a fox blog now! 
http://foxesarethebestanimals.tumblr.com/

Obvious, GBA Temp will be the primary source, but this is for anyone who's anyone!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh man, that IS FREAKING AWESOME!!! You're so going to get cuteness poisoning again!
> 
> Skitter's getting her winter coat already, so when I see her next, she's gonna be super fluffy. As if she wasn't cute enough!


 
EXACTLY!! I'm going to die probably the next time I see cuteness.  
I'm going to love those foxes and animals so much that they are happy. God, animals like foxes are crossing the limit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> EXACTLY!! I'm going to die probably the next time I see cuteness.
> I'm going to love those foxes and animals so much that they are happy. God, animals like foxes are crossing the limit.


 

They truly are wonderful animals, so loving, so fluffy, SO EFFING CUTE!!!! 

Okay, round three!! MORE PICS!!!!! ComeTurismO The Catboy calmwaters Yepi69



Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They truly are wonderful animals, so loving, so fluffy, SO EFFING CUTE!!!!
> 
> Okay, round three!! MORE PICS!!!!! ComeTurismO The Catboy calmwaters Yepi69
> 
> ...


 
Welp, time for me to go to the hospital. Saw those 7 times already I think i'm about to pass away.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 15, 2013)

Yay, happy times!  Reminds me of the show with Fonzie and Mr. C. 

Happiness is... carrying a big fluffy fox around and petting it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Welp, time for me to go to the hospital. Saw those 7 times already I think i'm about to pass away.


 
Oh, but this is just a small taste of what you're going to experience with the fluffeh foxehs! Again, let them approach you on their terms, let them trust you first. Oh yeah, and go to the hospital, I can hear your heart exploding all the way from Canada



calmwaters said:


> Yay, happy times!  Reminds me of the show with Fonzie and Mr. C.
> 
> Happiness is... carrying a big fluffy fox around and petting it.


 
Holding a fox is one the best things I've ever done. They are so bloody cute!!!!



The Catboy said:


> Such cute, do want!


 
 
Who doesn't?  Just look at her facial expression, her fluffiness, the way she noms my arm, everything about them makes them so cute! Ugh! I would play with Skitter all day if I was given the chance!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Such cute, do want!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2013)

SHE IS SO CUTE!!! JUNO IS ALSO WAY TOO CUTE!!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd do anything to pet one :c


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'd do anything to pet one :c


 

They are so very soft and so cute! Do whatever it takes


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They truly are wonderful animals, so loving, so fluffy, SO EFFING CUTE!!!!
> 
> Okay, round three!! MORE PICS!!!!! ComeTurismO The Catboy calmwaters Yepi69
> 
> ...


 
I WANT A FOX, AND I WANT IT NOW!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I WANT A FOX, AND I WANT IT NOW!!


 

Can't say as I blame ya, foxes are undeniably the cutest animals out there. Not to mention that they can also be very, very loving to those they trust 

They are so fluffy, so cute!!!


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Can't say as I blame ya, foxes are undeniably the cutest animals out there. Not to mention that they can also be very, very loving to those they trust
> 
> They are so fluffy, so cute!!!


 
And a threat too since they're wild animals.


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> And a threat too since they're wild animals.


 


Can I uh, talk to you about that via PM?



Veho said:


>


 
Oh thanks a lot, now you made my heart explode from the cuteness!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2013)

In cast I didn't post this happy fox pic, I will again!


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe I should stay tuned to the Recent Activity page more often; can't believe I almost missed this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Maybe I should stay tuned to the Recent Activity page more often; can't believe I almost missed this.


 


No worries! I'm glad so many people look forward to these pictures and stories, being able to associated with cute animals like foxes has helped me relieve stress and anxiety, at the same time it has helped me understand ethology. Still learning though! Oh, and I have a fox blog now linked in my signature  I'll still update here too!


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> No worries! I'm glad so many people look forward to these pictures and stories, being able to associated with cute animals like foxes has helped me relieve stress and anxiety, at the same time it has helped me understand ethology. Still learning though! Oh, and I have a fox blog now linked in my signature  I'll still update here too!


 
Oh good; that's cool


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Oh good; that's cool


 

But by all means you're more than welcome to check out my blog! I think I'll stick with Super Mega Ultra Adorable Foxes   I think the URL is fitting.  I post my own stuff there as well as repost other fox owners' pics!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh. My. God.
That was so damn cute, I wanna die now. Tomorrow is my trip, TIPS? Can't wait!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 22, 2013)

Ah, you mean my blog? That it is, and people have been asking me a lot of questions about fox ownership and about how cute they are. You mean your high school extracurricular fox thingy?  Be calm, no matter how excited you are, let the fox or in this case, the foxes approach you, sniff you and open up to you. They will seem skittish at first around new people, this is normal, so like in your last venture, get to as close to their eye level as much as you can, so in this case, kneel or sit on the ground if possible. The other thing, there places foxes don't like to be petted, usually the tail, their back, etc but foxes almost always love being scratched on their chins, their ears, their heads and their chests. I know, it's tempted to pet their bushy tails, and some foxes don't mind, but it depends on their personalities. But try the ears, head, chin and chest, one is bound to make them enter foxy heaven and show their super cute happy faces  

In summary, always let the fox approach you, never try to approach the fox, keep your hand extended so they can investigate since they are very curious animals. Then the noises, oh gosh the NOISES!!!! Are cameras allowed? I would kill to get some pictures and I don't care if you post them here, or if you want to make a thread, that's fine too, but I really don't mind if you post them on my thread   Foxes are so bloody adorable!!!  Good luck, let me know how it goes. Foxes can tell how a person is, they can sense our personalities it seems, and I have no doubts the foxes will connect with you    Foxes and other canids won't connect with a person who abuses animals, is a rude person, etc. They're very intelligent.  All in all, you have nothing to worry about. If they nom or play bite, don't panic, this is normal and they do it to feel objects (mouths act as a sensory mechanism), to use as a pacifier and for security much how children suck on their thumbs while holding a blanket.  You will be fine


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh my god! Thank you. This will be useful for the other animals also. Thank you so much, I'm imagining them being so cute already. Pictures are unfortunately not allowed :[


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 22, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh my god! Thank you. This will be useful for the other animals also. Thank you so much, I'm imagining them being so cute already. Pictures are unfortunately not allowed :[


 

Well, that happens, the important thing is the experience you go through. You'll do fine!


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.nrk.no/nordnytt/katten-leon-jager-rodreven-1.11258181


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 23, 2013)

Awwwwwwww, what a cute little fluffy fox!!! <3 <3 <3 






Cute foxes FTW!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2013)

A friend on Facebook posted pictures of her fox Winchester, who's a sunglow (similar to a marble fox); he is so adorable! He's such a cute happy fox


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay, I have to post this here. A friend posted a video on YouTube showing how happy his fox, Eshu gets whenever she sees him


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh. Mah. Gawd. On September 23rd I had that trip instead of the 4th, that was a different trip for another group, I realized I said that in the thread. On September 23rd, the 30th, and yesterday, I got to spend time with the animals. Most of the foxes were recently recovered from some skin disease, and the rest were fine, baby foxes. THEY WERE SO CUTE!! I GOT TO LOVE THEM SO MUCH, CARE FOR THEM, AND MAKE THEM SO HAPPY! THE FOXES JUST ALWAYS SMILE AND LOVE TO PLAY. THEY'RE SO NICE AND WE'RE GOOD FRIENDS! :WUB: THE EXTRA CURRICULAR THING IS DONE, BUT IM GONNA MISS THEM.
ON THE 23RD, THE FOXES WERE SO NICE, ON THE 30TH, THEY WERE SO SO NICE, YESTERDAY, OH MAH GAWD THEY WERE SO SO SO SO NICE :WUB: 
IM GONNA MISS THEM. I LOVE FOXES 
Wanted to tell you as soon as the whole thing finished!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh. Mah. Gawd. On September 23rd I had that trip instead of the 4th, that was a different trip for another group, I realized I said that in the thread. On September 23rd, the 30th, and yesterday, I got to spend time with the animals. Most of the foxes were recently recovered from some skin disease, and the rest were fine, baby foxes. THEY WERE SO CUTE!! I GOT TO LOVE THEM SO MUCH, CARE FOR THEM, AND MAKE THEM SO HAPPY! THE FOXES JUST ALWAYS SMILE AND LOVE TO PLAY. THEY'RE SO NICE AND WE'RE GOOD FRIENDS! :WUB: THE EXTRA CURRICULAR THING IS DONE, BUT IM GONNA MISS THEM.
> ON THE 23RD, THE FOXES WERE SO NICE, ON THE 30TH, THEY WERE SO SO NICE, YESTERDAY, OH MAH GAWD THEY WERE SO SO SO SO NICE :WUB:
> IM GONNA MISS THEM. I LOVE FOXES
> Wanted to tell you as soon as the whole thing finished!


 


Ah, another victim who has succumbed to cuteness poisoning, or so I gathered from my diagnosis,; let's see, exploded heart, check. Melted into a puddle? Check. Oxytocin, endorphin level increase and reduction in the anxiety-causing hormone cortisone? Yup. Sounds like you had one helluva time with the cute fluffy foxes!!! I'm so glad you know what it's like to interact with them! Oh, and I highly recommend you see the video I posted in the post above, hehehehe! Still sounds like you had a lot of fun with those cute puffballs!



How did they interact when they saw you? Did they lick, nuzzle or otherwise show affection in some way? Where they all different colors? I'm curious as to how they were around ya  Told ya foxes are awesome!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

ComeTurismO I really would love to hear more details on how you felt when you where in their enclosure, whether or not your heart rate went up, and like how they reacted to you


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm happy you shared this amazing story with us, CT. I've been feeling happy all weekend and this can only add to it. 





the_randomizer said:


> ComeTurismO I really would love to hear more details on how you felt when you where in their enclosure, whether or not your heart rate went up, and like how they reacted to you


 
Oh, I bet his heart was pulsing at the rate of love and cuteness, which is actually pretty high


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I'm happy you shared this amazing story with us, CT. I've been feeling happy all weekend and this can only add to it.


 

This is precisely why I love foxes so much and the joy that comes from interacting with such adorable animals  One week till I see Skitter again!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah, another victim who has succumbed to cuteness poisoning, or so I gathered from my diagnosis,; let's see, exploded heart, check. Melted into a puddle? Check. Oxytocin, endorphin level increase and reduction in the anxiety-causing hormone cortisone? Yup. Sounds like you had one helluva time with the cute fluffy foxes!!! I'm so glad you know what it's like to interact with them! Oh, and I highly recommend you see the video I posted in the post above, hehehehe! Still sounds like you had a lot of fun with those cute puffballs!
> 
> 
> 
> How did they interact when they saw you? Did they lick, nuzzle or otherwise show affection in some way? Where they all different colors? I'm curious as to how they were around ya  Told ya foxes are awesome!


 
Sure shall watch that video, and the area was like this huge area with a shelter for them, and grass and places to sit and stuff. They were like  brownish orangish, and they were so cute. They didn't do anything at first, but 30 minutes later of them being in my presence was like awesome for them. They were a bit scared, but when I did a friendly approach, two foxes came up and were licking my ankle and when I smiled, I fed them pieces of apples. They then just wouldn't stop smiling, and they LOVED taking head pats, and their voices were so cute. When I was on break, I was sitting near the huge fence area, and four foxes kept STARING AT ME. THAT WAS SO CUTE I DECIDED TO GO TO THEM AND GIVE THEM SO MUCH LOVE
IM SO HAPPIE I NEED TO CRY
I MISS DEM


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> This is precisely why I love foxes so much and the joy that comes from interacting with such adorable animals  One week till I see Skitter again!


 Will all of her winter fur be grown out, or at least she'd be a bit fluffier? Please post some pics (like I really have to ask).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 9, 2013)

AND THEN THE REST WERE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE AND DIDN'T HIT ME OR DO ANYTHING EVIL TO ME THEY'RE SO NICE. THEY REMIND ME OF MY NIECE. 
I cry when there's too much cuteness


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Will all of her winter fur be grown out, or at least she'd be a bit fluffier? Please post some pics (like I really have to ask).


 

When I visited her in September, she was already beginning to get her winter coat, so when I see her next Wednesday, she's gonna be so fluffy!! Of course I'll post pics  I want people on the Temp to be as happy as both me and CT are around foxes! 



ComeTurismO said:


> AND THEN THE REST WERE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE AND DIDN'T HIT ME OR DO ANYTHING EVIL TO ME THEY'RE SO NICE. THEY REMIND ME OF MY NIECE.
> 
> I cry when there's too much cuteness




Again, I'm really happy that you could do something like that, and your description of how they licked you smiled and made super cute noises, I think you gave me cuteness poisoning from that!  SO MUCH CUTENESS!!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> When I visited her in September, she was already beginning to get her winter coat, so when I see her next Wednesday, she's gonna be so fluffy!! Of course I'll post pics  I want people on the Temp to be as happy as both me and CT are around foxes!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm really happy that you could do something like that, and your description of how they licked you smiled and made super cute noises, I think you gave me cuteness poisoning from that! SO MUCH CUTENESS!!!!


 
I KNOW!!!!!!!!!! AFTER REMEMBERING THE CUTENESS, GOING OVER THE PICTURES, AND WATCHING THAT VIDEO I'M GOING OUTSIDE TO SCREAM. LITERALLY


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 9, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I KNOW!!!!!!!!!! AFTER REMEMBERING THE CUTENESS, GOING OVER THE PICTURES, AND WATCHING THAT VIDEO I'M GOING OUTSIDE TO SCREAM. LITERALLY


 
It'd be more surreal if you went into the wilderness and did that imo.  Or I guess you'll just have to settle with scaring the neighbors. Lol, the scream of cuteness (I could see this picking up as a fad)


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I KNOW!!!!!!!!!! AFTER REMEMBERING THE CUTENESS, GOING OVER THE PICTURES, AND WATCHING THAT VIDEO I'M GOING OUTSIDE TO SCREAM. LITERALLY


 

Let me know how that goes! LOL! The noises, OH GOSH THE NOISES the fox made in that video, she really loves her owner a lot and I mean a lot. Foxes can be very compassionate to those around them, esp their owners or simply people they trust, such as in our case. That's it, I'm getting a pet fox now!!





calmwaters said:


> It'd be more surreal if you went into the wilderness and did that imo.  Or I guess you'll just have to settle with scaring the neighbors. Lol, the scream of cuteness (I could see this picking up as a fad)


 
Oh I know exactly how he feels, sometimes the sheer cuteness of a fox is so much to bear I just tell my mom that it's too much to handle (I send her pics on Facebook and she goes crazy like me lol). Just look at them, their smile, their fluff, their affection and their noises.  They are so bloody cute!  What'd you think of that video?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 9, 2013)

Hah! I didn't actually scream outside, I lied down and covered myself with a pillow and screamed. That was not enough. Like how much love you give to a fox, is not enough! 
I have some plans. To take my awards off of my wall, attach them in my moms room, and print out posters of foxes.
I've had enough. Foxes are crossing the limit. 
I think this is the fox apocalypse.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Hah! I didn't actually scream outside, I lied down and covered myself with a pillow and screamed. That was not enough. Like how much love you give to a fox, is not enough!
> I have some plans. To take my awards off of my wall, attach them in my moms room, and print out posters of foxes.
> I've had enough. Foxes are crossing the limit.
> I think this is the fox apocalypse.


 

But the thing of it is, foxes often return the selfsame love we give to them, Skitter, Fable, Juno, all of them have loved me back all because I decided to love them, that in and of itself is a reward that no amount of money would ever compensate; you can't buy the love or trust, you earn it. I am positive that is what you felt


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 14, 2013)

OMG. Foxes are adorable.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 15, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMG. Foxes are adorable.


 
OMG, what's the story behind this? Please share it


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 15, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> OMG, what's the story behind this? Please share it


 
I had a dream yesterday, that there was a family of foxes. They had their own house. The father, the mother, and the three baby foxes were a very happy family. They just kept smiling and were having so much fun together. 
That's why I was a bit random in the EoF.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Oct 16, 2013)

*Waves hello to his rival in fox-obsessiveness* I've seen you around many many places. I'll bet you've seen my name various foxy spots as well. Gotta say, for being a fairly generic/random name, it's always been you I've seen.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 16, 2013)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> *Waves hello to his rival in fox-obsessiveness* I've seen you around many many places. I'll bet you've seen my name various foxy spots as well. Gotta say, for being a fairly generic/random name, it's always been you I've seen.


 
*Waves back to a new fox-obsessed person* So glad you decided to join us in this thread  It's where we talk about how addicted to foxes we are because they're so cute.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> *Waves back to a new fox-obsessed person* So glad you decided to join us in this thread  It's where we talk about how addicted to foxes we are because they're so cute.


 

calmwaters ComeTurismO Just got back from doing my internship and boy howdy we have some cute ones today!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 16, 2013)

OH MAH GAWD
<3


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OH MAH GAWD
> <3


 

Heheheheh...she's gotten so very fluffy hasn't she! Oh my CRAP she is just, ugh, SO ADORABLE!!!!! 

There is a lot more to come! 

calmwaters, please check these out whenever you can!

Yepi69, you too, and Rydian also!


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 16, 2013)

CD-I was a lot better


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> CD-I was a lot better


 

Lolwut?

Please try to stay on topic


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 16, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> CD-I was a lot better


 
That was then. This is now. And I'm so glad you like it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2013)

He was talking about my avatar  I like foxes better though


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2013)

Next wave of cuteness!!

calmwaters ComeTurismO


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 17, 2013)

Awwww, that looks like my kitty, but in a light brown coat and a more pointed snout and overall, maybe 3 times larger. Will she jump into your lap if you sit in the recliner?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Awwww, that looks like my kitty, but in a light brown coat and a more pointed snout and overall, maybe 3 times larger. Will she jump into your lap if you sit in the recliner?


 

I don't know, never tried it, but she will jump up and reach for whatever loose objects you have on ya  She tried to get my mom's earring when I went with her in April, she stole my camera case and this last time, she tried to take my wallet lol. Though knowing her, she probably would if you sat on a recliner, she loves the company. Heck, it's been a month but when I called her name, she ran out to greet me 

SUCH a sweetheart!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 18, 2013)

That's it. Foxes has crossed the limit of cuteness. I want revenge. I want to MAKE THEM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> That's it. Foxes has crossed the limit of cuteness. I want revenge. I want to MAKE THEM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW


 

You can, if you ever come down to where I live, I can take you to the sanctuary here and show her the selfsame love the foxes showed you (at the extracurricular thing you went to)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You can, if you ever come down to where I live, I can take you to the sanctuary here and show her the selfsame love the foxes showed you (at the extracurricular thing you went to)


 
I WISH I CAN


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I WISH I CAN


 
Start saving money and you will  Sorry for not keeping up with posting, more will be there tomorrow (or rather, in <9 hours)


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 19, 2013)

<8 hours. Or, as Yoda would say, "more tomorrow, there will be"


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2013)

They're the cutest pests I've ever seen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

king_leo said:


> They're the cutest pests I've ever seen.


 

Oh you 

All the more reason to drop the "s" into "pet" and voila! They do allow them in NSW as pets oddly enough. Cute little Skitter here was rescued from stupid owners who didn't care for her welfare and the state I live in confiscated her and gave her up for adoption However, she loves it at the sanctuary, and the attention people give her cause her to make the happiest fox face in the world 

I'm glad you like the pictures though, they mean a lot to me and to share with others, to show that foxes can be adorable animals. I want to do what I can to help dispel the bad taste their rep gives people (in Australia and the UK's case, being a pest, etc).


----------



## FIX94 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just restored that thread, if people dont want that thread to be a blog then let it stand here, its a off-topic part anyways and this thread is harmless


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

More cuteness! Foxes are so effing adorable!!!!


calmwaters ComeTurismO king_leo


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 19, 2013)

I saw this before you tagged me; I like the one where he's staring right into the camera.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I saw this before you tagged me; I like the one where *she's* staring right into the camera.


 

Well, I wasn't sure lol. She's such a cute fox, I could just pet the fluff all day! So cute!!! If I ever get a pet fox, I'll make him or her do a barrel roll: P


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 19, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I wasn't sure lol. She's such a cute fox, I could just pet the fluff all day! So cute!!! If I ever get a pet fox, I'll make him or her do a barrel roll: P


 
"Awww, c'mere, you cute ball of fluffiness..."  Yup, I can see it now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> "Awww, c'mere, you cute ball of fluffiness..."  Yup, I can see it now.


 

Skitter comes to me every time I call her name, it's the most adorable thing i see her do, makes my heart explode every time. She just smiles, sniffs my hand in greeting and then licks it (before I enter her cage), just so she approaches me as I don't force it. 

No better feeling than to have a fox that loves you and greets you happily!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 19, 2013)

Glad that this is back in the off topic section. ADORABLE <3 <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Glad that this is back in the off topic section. ADORABLE <3 <3


 

So much fluff, she's unbelievably cute and so affectionate! Cute foxes = winning the internet


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 19, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So much fluff, she's unbelievably cute and so affectionate! Cute foxes = winning the internet


 
EXACTLY!! <3  
Does any adorable male foxes go after this adorable baby girl sunny wunny gunny BUNNY?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> EXACTLY!! <3
> Does any adorable male foxes go after this adorable baby girl sunny wunny gunny BUNNY?


 

No, well, there's Zeus, a silver fox, but he isn't well socialized and keeps to himself, but Skitter, quite the opposite, she LOVES attention!  There's also Scout, another male red fox, and while he's friendlier than Zeus, he only interacts with the owners, so maybe he'll open up, so I'll see how it goes. Oh! So the internship does stop during the winter (gets kinda dangerous to drive in the winter on the freeway), BUT, I will resume in March 2014.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 

Awww, such a cute little arctic fox!!


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 
Is that real? If it is, it's super fluffy and cute.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Is that real? If it is, it's super fluffy and cute.


It's a young Arctic fox, in the middle of its seasonal shedding, it seems. They're white during the winter and brown in the summer, and this is somewhere in between.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's a young Arctic fox, in the middle of its seasonal shedding, it seems. They're white during the winter and brown in the summer, and this is somewhere in between.


 
Wow: it is just so pretty. Did I mention I love the blue background too? It looks like a 40 pound cat with pointed ears.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's a young Arctic fox, in the middle of its seasonal shedding, it seems. They're white during the winter and brown in the summer, and this is somewhere in between.


 
He's a really cute fluffy fox, that's for sure!





calmwaters said:


> Wow: it is just so pretty. Did I mention I love the blue background too? It looks like a 40 pound cat with pointed ears.


 
There's just a certain charm foxes seem to evoke, like they're very unique and how there's no other animal like them


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2013)

Arctic foxes look amazing, learn something new every day.



the_randomizer said:


> More cuteness! Foxes are so effing adorable!!!!


 
So adorable.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oxytocin, the same hormone mothers release when bonding with a newborn child, beta-endorphins, the body's natural painkillers and general feel-good chemical, serotonin, a natural anti-depressant, among others.




I'm pretty sure it is spelled oxycodone, and I am banned from my local pharmaceutical stores over it...as well as sudafed....


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 20, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I'm pretty sure it is spelled oxycodone, and I am banned from my local pharmaceutical stores over it...as well as sudafed....


 
Oxycodone is the prescription name for it, just like Aleve is the name for aspirin (at least the most recognized brand): there are brand names like Aleve that have oxycodone in them, though.

Edit: Why are we talking about this in a cute, fluffy fox thread?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 20, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Oxycodone is the prescription name for it, just like Aleve is the name for aspirin (at least the most recognized brand): there are brand names like Aleve that have oxycodone in them, though.
> 
> Edit: Why are we talking about this in a cute, fluffy fox thread?


 
Just doing my daily dose of trolling. Oxytocin --> oxycotton --> oxycodone --> pharmacy prescription abuse joke.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 20, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> Just doing my daily dose of trolling. Oxytocin --> oxycotton --> oxycodone --> pharmacy prescription abuse joke.


 
Haha, good one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 20, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I'm pretty sure it is spelled oxycodone, and I am banned from my local pharmaceutical stores over it...as well as sudafed....


 

Oh you! Glad you like the pictures though  Although, when I play with cute foxes like Skitter here, my brain does feel like it's on a painkiller, it's just the best feeling in the world to gain the love and trust of a fluffy fox like her



king_leo said:


> Arctic foxes look amazing, learn something new every day.
> 
> So adorable.


 
She really is the fluffiest and cutest fox around, wish I had a pet fox of my own  And it turns out the volunteer work I'm doing now, it stops in mid November, BUT, as soon as winter's over, the owner said I can start up in March!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> She really is the fluffiest and cutest fox around, wish I had a pet fox of my own  And it turns out the volunteer work I'm doing now, it stops in mid November, BUT, as soon as winter's over, the owner said I can start up in March!


 

I was just wondering (I know it might be rude, and it's probably on google somewhere), but how do you (almost) domesticate these guys, i'm really curious. I don't play on doing it myself though, since Queensland laws are annoying.

Edit: This is like the best thread on Gbatemp.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 20, 2013)

king_leo said:


> I was just wondering (I know it might be rude, and it's probably on google somewhere), but how do you (almost) domesticate these guys, i'm really curious. I don't play on doing it myself though, since Queensland laws are annoying.


 

While you can't completely domesticate them, if they're captive bred for generations (of foxes over and over again) and hand-reared (as in the owners bond with them, love them and care for them), they lose most of their wild instincts and become suitable for pets.  You're not being rude at all, so no worries   AFAIK, they allow foxes in New South Wales as I've a friend who has a red fox, as for  Queensland, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> While you can't completely domesticate them, if they're captive bred for generations (of foxes over and over again) and hand-reared (as in the owners bond with them, love them and care for them), they lose most of their wild instincts and become suitable for pets. You're not being rude at all, so no worries  AFAIK, they allow foxes in New South Wales as I've a friend who has a red fox, as for Queensland, I'm not too sure.


I'm really impressed that you were able to get them to a point of basically pets.

I know the russian ones (that cost a few thousand) are almost-domesticated, they were bred with dogs and selectively bred foxes (w/ incest). But Australia doesn't allow them to be imported. 

As for Queensland laws, we can only have basic pets like Cats, Dogs, Gunnie pigs, and Reptiles (with a license), It's annoying >.< It's one of the reasons I'd like to move to NSW if I had money.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 20, 2013)

king_leo said:


> I'm really impressed that you were able to get them to a point of basically pets.
> 
> I know the russian ones (that cost a few thousand) are almost-domesticated, they were bred with dogs and selectively bred foxes (w/ incest). But Australia doesn't allow them to be imported.
> 
> As for Queensland laws, we can only have basic pets like Cats, Dogs, Gunnie pigs, and Reptiles (with a license), It's annoying >.< It's one of the reasons I'd like to move to NSW if I had money.


 

Yeah, it's amazing what breeders have done and the Russian foxes use the same principle of selective breeding, but they are very, very expensive (8000 dollars USD), whereas getting one in the states can be as high as $500 USD max, so quite a difference. The thing it, even those Russian foxes still require a lot of work and patience since they're still foxes; far too many people have the impression that you can just get a fox and it'll be like a cat or a dog when that's not true at all. I'm currently duing research and this hands-on experience at the sanctuary has taught me a lot about how they behave, what they're like, etc and I gotta say, it's been one the best things I've been able to do   I'm not sure how she got one into NSW, there must have been a zoo or sanctuary that gave the fox up for adoption, so that's another possible way to get one


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

Just when you thought I was done


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeez, how many more cute pictures of foxes can you take? It seems endless...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2013)

I got to play with Juno again! She's so sweet and so hyper! calmwaters ComeTurismO king_leo and anyone else who follows, I present to you more cute Juno pics!


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 2, 2013)

Love.  Really what I needed right now.

Edit: 300th post


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Love.  Really what I needed right now.
> 
> Edit: 300th post


 

So glad you loved the pics, plenty more to post on here! Oh, and things are currently being arranged to the point where I can walk her (with help from another person), while her owner runs errands, just to take the load off every now and then. Holy crap was she hyper today, but she's just so loving   I'm glad the pictures are helping you


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2013)

That fur, my god, I had a heart attack. You really know how to please a man Randomizer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

king_leo said:


> That fur, my god, I had a heart attack. You really know how to please a man Randomizer.


 

I'm glad I could help. Foxes are some of the most adorable animals on earth.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

Heheheheheh..... One does not simply resist the cuteness of a fluffy fox


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 3, 2013)

Hehehe, sexy awesome.  Is that a black sheep with it or some other animal? Or is it just a shadow? It looks like a wolf.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Hehehe, sexy awesome.  Is that a black sheep with it or some other animal? Or is it just a shadow? It looks like a wolf.


 

No it's just a random fluffy dog named Onyx  Shoulda deleted that pic since it had no relevancy to foxes, but that one fifth one where she's squinting while laying down in the pile of leaves, holy crap is that an adorable expression


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> No it's just a random fluffy dog named Onyx  Shoulda deleted that pic since it had no relevancy to foxes, but that one fifth one where she's squinting while laying down in the pile of leaves, holy crap is that an adorable expression


 
Hmm, a fluffy dog in a picture with a fluffy fox; fluffy overload...  Kinda ironic how a fluffy dog has the same name as a rock hard Pokemon...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Hmm, a fluffy dog in a picture with a fluffy fox; fluffy overload...  Kinda ironic how a fluffy dog has the same name as a rock hard Pokemon...


 

Onyx is also a type of blackish-grey stone (I think), but I think the owner's a Pokemon fan. I also know of a fox named Onyx on Facebook  The fluff overload was intentional, it was made to cause peoples' hearts to explode. Wonder why ComeTurismO hasn't seen these yet. He should because it's gonna make him explode from her cuteness 


Whoa, 6666th post. Must be a sign 

No wait, 6667th, d'oh!


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Onyx is also a type of blackish-grey stone (I think), but I think the owner's a Pokemon fan. I also know of a fox named Onyx on Facebook  The fluff overload was intentional, it was made to cause peoples' hearts to explode. Wonder why ComeTurismO hasn't seen these yet. He should because it's gonna make him explode from her cuteness


 
Yes, it's a black gemstone that has to be polished before it can be shiny. It's also the birth stone for people born in August, I believe.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Yes, it's a black gemstone that has to be polished before it can be shiny. It's also the birth stone for people born in August, I believe.


 

I think it's just a big Chow breed or something like that. But yeah, I was more focused on Juno than I was the dog because I thought she was far more adorable. The noises she made and her facial expressions. So much CUTE!


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 3, 2013)

For some reason I'm not getting notification from this thread, awesome to see you're keeping at this. Following you on Tumblr now though I don't recommend following me in return.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> For some reason I'm not getting notification from this thread, awesome to see you're keeping at this. Following you on Tumblr now though I don't recommend following me in return.


 

Ah, it's all right, thank you for following me! Yeah, I noticed that some of the threads I follow don't show update notifications. I'll be sure to tag your name next time so you can follow it easier


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2013)

What has been seen, will be seen from me, multiple times. Oh my god. OMG LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> What has been seen, will be seen from me, multiple times. Oh my god. OMG LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!


 

I was worried that you would miss the Juno pics due to being busy at school


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2013)

I simply can't get over how beautiful foxes like Skitter or Juno are; so adorable! DaggerV calmwaters king_leo ComeTurismO Yepi69


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 8, 2013)

No matter how much love you give to the little blessings, it's not enough.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> No matter how much love you give to the little blessings, it's not enough.


 

You ain't seen nothin' yet



I'll keep messing around, there are a few visual anomalies I need to work out, but trust me, it looks a lot better than it did before. And yes, it's weird to hear my own voice


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> *snip*


 
Oh god, the video I waited so long for.
I melted away <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Oh god, the video I waited so long for.
> I melted away <3


 

I didn't want you or anyone to miss out on the video, I should have tagged ya so you could find out earlier   And yeah, hearing my own voice sounds weird to me


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2013)

I still browse this thread every now and then to have an Awwww moment c:

Ahah yeh I know what you mean ;p
It's pretty much the same when you have to explain things to people and after a while you start paying attention to the things you say ;p


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I still browse this thread every now and then to have an Awwww moment c:
> 
> Ahah yeh I know what you mean ;p
> It's pretty much the same when you have to explain things to people and after a while you start paying attention to the things you say ;p


 

Well, I wasn't sure is all  And yes, there will be another fox video tomorrow, this time from Fable the cross fox  He's so fluffy people mistake him for being overweight; lol, fat fluffy foxes for the win.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2013)

YAY!
Can't wait <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> YAY!
> Can't wait <3


 

Glad to hear it! Again, I hope the video wasn't too bad (being my first fox video and with the slight tearing issues   And it looks like that I'll be able to take care of Juno every now and then while her owner runs errands, so more madness- er, crazy cuteness will ensue!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Glad to hear it! Again, I hope the video wasn't too bad (being my first fox video and with the slight tearing issues  And it looks like that I'll be able to take care of Juno every now and then while her owner runs errands, so more madness- er, crazy cuteness will ensue!


 
I honestly didn't cared a single moment about the quality.
Ofcourse it won't beat a docu narrated by Sir. David Attenborough who won a BAFTA award in B&W, colour, HD and 3D.
But hey, foxes are foxes and their best shown being foxes <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I honestly didn't cared a single moment about the quality.
> Ofcourse it won't beat a docu narrated by Sir. David Attenborough who won a BAFTA award in B&W, colour, HD and 3D.
> But hey, foxes are foxes and their best shown being foxes <3


 
Thank you again, I'm glad so many people are able to look past the flaws and enjoy the video.  She is so unbelievable hyper and so loving!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2013)

Why shouldn't I be able to look past the video quality ;o
For all I care, it'd be in black and white ;p

I watched a lot of things in B&W.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Why shouldn't I be able to look past the video quality ;o
> For all I care, it'd be in black and white ;p
> 
> I watched a lot of things in B&W.


 

Oh, well, no reason in particular. As long as people enjoy it, that's what matters, same with pictures for that matter


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2013)

Exactly c:


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2013)

Ugh, the anticipation's killing me. Only 9 hours left, will update as soon as I get back!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2013)

Fable the fox!! He's SO FLUFFY!!!!

DinohScene calmwaters king_leo ComeTurismO DaggerV 






























So, my video camera died (d'oh!), BUT, I got did a lot of adorable pics, so that makes up for my lack of planning with the video  He's such a sweetheart!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2013)

What's he eating ;o?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> What's he eating ;o?


 
Chicken with bones (raw since cooked bones are brittle). He loves chicken  Such a sweet little fox! He kept running around holding it in his mouth, trying to bury it in his litter box


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2013)

Ahah awesome!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Ahah awesome!


 

He actually eventually buried it in the sand, it's so cute seeing them dig a hole and push it with their nose!  Plus he kept making such cute faces, which I will also upload. Fable is a really good name for a fox


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2013)

A fabled fox~


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> A fabled fox~


 

I see what you did there! But yeah, very affectionate just like Juno and Skitter. Man, three adorable and affectionate foxes in one year, and multiple times at that *explodes from the cute*


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 

Dawwww! First Fable and this  Foxes are SO CUTE!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2013)

Next wave of Fable!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2013)

That fur Q.Q

Made my day, cheers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2013)

king_leo said:


> That fur Q.Q
> 
> Made my day, cheers.


 

Glad it did! Cute animals tend to do that for people. It certainly made my day as well, knowing that they can be so therapeutic


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 10, 2013)

What was the name of the first fox you got to play with? Trying to rush back through but don't think this is the same thread I'm thinking of.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> What was the name of the first fox you got to play with? Trying to rush back through but don't think this is the same thread I'm thinking of.


 

Yeah, sorry about the confusion! This is the main fox thread now  But if you go back to the very first page there are pics of Skitter, she is the first fox I ever got to play with (that was in December 2012), but the actual volunteer work began in June. I saw her at the end of April and then from there I met Fable whose owner lives about 10 miles from where I live right now, then Juno's owner, who lives about the same distance as Fable's owner.


I try to get as many chances as possible to play with such cute animals 

Just a quick summary: 

Skitter, first in Dec 2012, then April, then officially began volunteer work in June till as of last week. Starting up work again in March 2013 so I get to see her again. She's a red fox or vulpes vulpes. She's a rescued fox as her owners kept her illegally and was confiscated by the state she lived in. Although re-homed, she is very, very sweet to people.

Fable, met up with him in May, visited his owner after getting to know her on Facebook, then I played with him again this morning. Same as Skitter, very affectionate and he's also so fluffy! Her owner lived out of state originally, but moved to a neighboring city and all her neighbors are chill with her keeping a pet fox. 

Juno, a marble fox (color mutation of a red fox) met up with her and her owner in August, then again last Saturday). All three foxes are super adorable and extremely friendly! I posted a video of her just the other day on my YouTube channel and blog.


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 10, 2013)

I was thinking Skittles in my head xD the color patterns on Fable makes me want to think I've seen the bugger somewhere before in pics, there's usually a distinctions between foxes.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 10, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Chicken with bones (raw since cooked bones are brittle). He loves chicken  Such a sweet little fox! He kept running around holding it in his mouth, trying to bury it in his litter box


 
Oh, I thought it was a big, hunky piece of bacon.




DaggerV said:


> I was thinking Skittles in my head xD the color patterns on Fable makes me want to think I've seen the bugger somewhere before in pics, there's usually a distinctions between foxes.


Skittles, lol, reminds me of the banned commercial...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Oh, I thought it was a big, hunky piece of bacon.
> 
> Skittles, lol, reminds me of the banned commercial...


 

Nah, it was chicken, as raw meat gives them taurine, a vital amino acid for development. Raw chicken bones are good for them as it acts as a toothbrush, but if cooked, bones become brittle and dangerous to chew.  He wanted that chicken so badly, he cached it in his litter box 



DaggerV said:


> I was thinking Skittles in my head xD the color patterns on Fable makes me want to think I've seen the bugger somewhere before in pics, there's usually a distinctions between foxes.


 

You mean Skitter, right? Yeah, she was the first fox I ever interacted with. The moment I laid eyes on her fluff, her face, etc, I lost my manliness instantly  Foxes melt my heart like no other animal, but Fable, Skitter and Juno are all red foxes, just with genetic mutations that give them their distinct color morphs. In fact, vulpes vulpes has the most colors out of any species of fox done by selective breeding (cross, golden island, marble, pearl cross, fire and ice, cinnamon, etc). You likely saw pics of Fable either in my other thread or earlier in this one  All the foxes I play with are extremely affectionate


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 11, 2013)

I want to go on a date with a fox.. Set me up, please?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I want to go on a date with a fox.. Set me up, please?


 


Come down to where I live and I can arrange that!  Plus I'm getting a new camera that records in HD!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 11, 2013)

LOL! I WISH  I would buy the fox some flowers and give the blessing so much respect.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> LOL! I WISH  I would buy the fox some flowers and give the blessing so much respect.


 

Find some way to get down here, trust me, it's worth it!  But yeah, want to get a Nikon Coolpix L820 and record Juno and Fable in full HD, high speed, you name it. I have some  more Fable pics too!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

Edit: Here is Ranger, the super friendly silver fox who belongs to a friend of mine, he lives way too far from where I live, but he's very adorable!


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a shame Ronron isn't fond of strangers. I visited him. Didn't get to even touch him. *sadfox*


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> It's a shame Ronron isn't fond of strangers. I visited him. Didn't get to even touch him. *sadfox*


 

Oh, whoops, I think I'll change the link to something else. Wonder why his owner didn't socialize him around people, because he had the potential to be people-friendly. 

Edit: Fixed with another video link


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmm? LOL No worries. I am being a dork is all. I do wonder why he didn't socialize him more but he was kinda out in the country / really small town. And he's had other people over, his fox just doesn't like other people. *shrugs* :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Hmm? LOL No worries. I am being a dork is all. I do wonder why he didn't socialize him more but he was kinda out in the country / really small town. And he's had other people over, his fox just doesn't like other people. *shrugs* :3


 

True, and foxes are just as varied in personalities like us


----------



## Kalker3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Man, I wish I could get a fox.
They look so cute.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Man, I wish I could get a fox.
> They look so cute.


 

They really are super cute, and so stinkin' affectionate if well-socialized around people! Hyper, intelligent and fluffy, love them to death!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 20, 2013)

I have an urge to pet them :c


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I have an urge to pet them :c


 

I know exactly how you feel, foxes are one of the most, if not most compassionate animals out there  Here's another wave of Fable!  He's such a cute and loving (not to mention fat and fluffy) little derp  Love the one where he's grooming my mom!


----------



## Kalker3 (Nov 20, 2013)

That 2nd picture is too cute!
I need to punch something to regain my manliness.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> That 2nd picture is too cute!
> I need to punch something to regain my manliness.


 

I feel the same way I play with them, very sweet animals if they're properly socialized to being around people, and Fable most certainly is quite the social butterfly, er, fox  Love his sweet little face too, and the happy ones melt my heart into a puddle! Foxes make me lose my manliness and speak in a high-pitched tone. If you've time, I posted a video of another fox named Juno on page 16 (second to last post). She, like Fable, is also very, very affectionate and loving!   They're my Achilles heel ROFL!


----------



## Kalker3 (Nov 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I feel the same way I play with them, very sweet animals if they're properly socialized to being around people, and Fable most certainly is quite the social butterfly, er, fox  Love his sweet little face too, and the happy ones melt my heart into a puddle! Foxes make me lose my manliness and speak in a high-pitched tone. If you've time, I posted a video of another fox named Juno on page 16 (second to last post). She, like Fable, is also very, very affectionate and loving!  They're my Achilles heel ROFL!


 

I've seen the entire video, not even cat or dog videos can grab my attention for more than 3 minute.
She looks like a very energetic fox, she made me laugh in the 7th minute.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> I've seen the entire video, not even cat or dog videos can grab my attention for more than 3 minute.
> She looks like a very energetic fox, she made me laugh in the 7th minute.


 

She's a character, so hyper, so loving and holy crap is she super fluffy! Love foxes like no other animal, they have a special place in my heart and to earn a fox's trust, it makes a man feel good  There will be more videos to come now that I have a new camera


----------



## Ray Lewis (Nov 23, 2013)

Randomizer, I finally stopped by this thread.  Saw a few posts, and did not read all 19 pages.  My kids became obsessed with a song...wait for it...baby sitter introduced them to it...wait for it...my son's school Halloween dance  played it and warned parents either knew it or would know it...still waiting?  What does the fox say?  Your browser is Firefox, your favorite song, of your life, is the fox song...and like a fox you my friend are misunderstood:-). 

Arizona?  Outside in the pictures it looks like the southwestern United States.  I had some fun and am a psychologist.  Well, plus geek, nerd, martial artist, basketball coach, infamous on the street ball courts.  I generally defend all life.  Especially the disabled.  Developmentally disabled children had me as a case manager and a fierce advocate.   Coached wheelchair basketball also.  Always was the one telling bullies or idiots to talk to me, lol.  

Anyway, great thread.   All joking, arguing aside, nobody should forget we are all human.  Animals are therapeutic and a good measure of any human being is how they treat animals.  Okay, back to seeing what my kids are coloring, lmfao.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Randomizer, I finally stopped by this thread. Saw a few posts, and did not read all 19 pages. My kids became obsessed with a song...wait for it...baby sitter introduced them to it...wait for it...my son's school Halloween dance played it and warned parents either knew it or would know it...still waiting? What does the fox say? Your browser is Firefox, your favorite song, of your life, is the fox song...and like a fox you my friend are misunderstood:-).
> 
> Arizona? Outside in the pictures it looks like the southwestern United States. I had some fun and am a psychologist. Well, plus geek, nerd, martial artist, basketball coach, infamous on the street ball courts. I generally defend all life. Especially the disabled. Developmentally disabled children had me as a case manager and a fierce advocate. Coached wheelchair basketball also. Always was the one telling bullies or idiots to talk to me, lol.
> 
> Anyway, great thread. All joking, arguing aside, nobody should forget we are all human. Animals are therapeutic and a good measure of any human being is how they treat animals. Okay, back to seeing what my kids are coloring, lmfao.


 

I'm not a big fan of that song (people ask me a lot lot ) but I do like Firefox but foxes in general are VERY affectionate and very loving animals, they're just very sweet and so freaking cute!! It's actually in the west and foxes are legal in this state, which is good because I plan on getting a fox someday, just need more research, but these pictures a combo of the volunteer work at the sanctuary during the summer/fall as well as the people who told me about the sanctuary and their pet foxes are a lot of fun to be around! Foxes are misunderstood and many people fear them thinking they have rabies, are vicious and kill humans, neither of which are true (rabies is only transmitted from host to host). Animals are indeed VERY therapeutic and I enjoy learning the ethology and psychology of animals' effects on humans. On every occasion I play with a cute fox, any stress or anxiety I experience is instantly eradicated and I feel their unconditional love, melts my heart and I feel at piece. They're just truly awesome animals 


Animal interaction releases oxytocin, endorphins, lowers blood pressure and a reduction in cortisone, the chemical released during stress


----------



## Ray Lewis (Nov 23, 2013)

People interaction does as well.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 23, 2013)

Alas, I'm stuck in Texas until I find a long term relationship. That means no foxes for me unless someone with some clout decides to fix the no-foxes-allowed rule around here.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> People interaction does as well.


 

Well, yeah, but I can't pass up an adorable fluffy fox, especially when they have those squinting eyes and vulpine smile. Some days there are times I don't feel like interacting with people (especially at a job when people treat you like crap), I dunno, it's hard to perfectly describe, but the fact they can love people so openly. 
This is a pic I posted earlier in the thread somewhere, but this is what melts my heart every time I see Skitter, she is all smiles 









TobiasAmaranth said:


> Alas, I'm stuck in Texas until I find a long term relationship. That means no foxes for me unless someone with some clout decides to fix the no-foxes-allowed rule around here.


 

Aw, that sucks. Come to the state I live in, foxes are perfectly legal here thanks to legislation changes! Or, have people you know spread the word and sign a petition stating why they should be legalized and send it to the DNR. Hope this happy fox pic helps you feel better  This here is Fable, a pet fox who belongs to a friend, and he too loves to smile!


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 24, 2013)

Alas, I cannot move without being in a relationship. My income is basically fixed, and not enough to exist strictly on my own. And I wouldn't want to get a fox until I was fully sedientary. Getting a proper pen made for these guys is expeeeensive! 

And yes, fox smiles are awesome.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Alas, I cannot move without being in a relationship. My income is basically fixed, and not enough to exist strictly on my own. And I wouldn't want to get a fox until I was fully sedientary. Getting a proper pen made for these guys is expeeeensive!
> 
> And yes, fox smiles are awesome.


 

Well, crap happens, I too want a pet fox somewhere, plus I'd need to move to a farming town not too far from here that is very lax on animal laws; all variations of the red fox and its color morphs are legal in my state now   It is expensive, but in the end, you have a fluffy fox who loves ya


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 

Oh GOSH that fox is so cute!! Looks like one I found on Deviant Art


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 29, 2013)

Just hung out with a USDA-licensed breeder (who sold Juno to her current owner) and yes, it was worth the 90 mi/150 km drive to and from, she has so many cute foxes!!!!

The first of the bunch is a calico fox named Gizmo, super fluffy, super cute and affectionate! The second fox in this back is Mayhem, a fire and ice fox
calmwaters ComeTurismO DinohScene 

Disclaimer: These, nor are any of the foxes on here mine, I want one though!


----------



## Kalker3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yay, more foxes!
I was wondering, do you plan on getting one since you like them so much?


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 29, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Yay, more foxes!
> I was wondering, do you plan on getting one since you like them so much?


 
I'm pretty sure he's got two already. But it never hurts to have more...


----------



## Kalker3 (Nov 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I'm pretty sure he's got two already. But it never hurts to have more...



He does? I thought he didn't...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I'm pretty sure he's got two already. But it never hurts to have more...


 

I wish! I don't have any room or legal documentation to having a fox. These aren't mine, won't be for a while lol  Maybe I need to make a disclaimer saying none of these are mine  I went to see Juno's breeder and she has like, six foxes!




Kalker3 said:


> Hedoes? I thought he didn't...


Nope, don't have the $$ to own one right now, but I do have a cunning plan to get around potential legal issues...


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I wish! I don't have any room or legal documentation to having a fox. These aren't mine, won't be for a while lol  Maybe I need to make a disclaimer saying none of these are mine  I went to see Juno's breeder and she has like, six foxes!
> 
> 
> Nope, don't have the $$ to own one right now, but I do have a cunning plan to get around potential legal issues...


 
Yeah, you should do that. You've just got to have one. Busy multitasking; this is just one part of many.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2013)

More!! Fire and Ice, pearl cross, champagne and dark marble!


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 30, 2013)

MORE!!!!!  They really are big pieces of fluff with pointy snouts... They look fluffier than they did a few months ago...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> MORE!!!!!  They really are big pieces of fluff with pointy snouts... They look fluffier than they did a few months ago...


 

Oh, these are different foxes, I went to a breeder's farm today! It was 180 miles round trip but so worth it! She has like six super ultra cute foxes!!


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 30, 2013)

I need to look into the fire and ice breed, never heard of those, but I really like their coloring.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> I need to look into the fire and ice breed, never heard of those, but I really like their coloring.


 

Think of it as a more pale red coloration, a lot of these morphs are considered genetic defects as they are bred for them, but yeah, I love how many colors there can be with foxes. Then Ratchet, the dark marble, man, so much cute!

Here are pictures of him, he's actually Juno's brother


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 30, 2013)

I am so stressed over school work, and this just cheered me up. ADORABLEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I am so stressed over school work, and this just cheered me up. ADORABLEEEEEEEEEEE


 

I'm glad that seeing this helped you


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

R.I.P Kalker3
Died because of cuteness overload.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> R.I.P Kalker3
> Died because of cuteness overload.


 

Oh, there's plenty more where that came from. These foxes are so sweet to people, it's heart-melting  I get cuteness overload every time I see one, but seeing six at once? Instant explosion.


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Pls stahp, I'm dying, literally.
Can't wait, I wish I could see a fox up close.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Pls stahp, I'm dying, literally.
> Can't wait, I wish I could see a fox up close.


 

Try to if you can, some countries allow them in Europe (I think Germany and the UK, not sure about others). The first time I ever saw a fox was when I visited a sanctuary last December and met Skitter the fox. To meet a real fox is an unforgettable experience  They're so freaking cute, fluffy and affectionate!


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll have to see if they're allowed in France and Portugal.
Are they expensive? The fox itself and the taking care of?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> I'll have to see if they're allowed in France and Portugal.
> Are they expensive? The fox itself and the taking care of?


 

The fox itself isn't super expensive, but they are high maintenance animals and to all potential fox owners, it is imperative to do as much research as possible   They require constant care and when they're young, bonding to them is of the utmost importance. If you don't bond during the first couple of months, they can turn aggressive so just a heads up  But in the end, despite the difficulties, you have a fox that loves you deeply   I want a pet fox too!


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Whelp, everywhere I look, in either Portuguese websites or French ones, people say "Er, no, wild animals, are like, wild dude. Get a dog.", it's quite annoying to see people say the same thing over and over again. Yahoo questions is filled with these type of answers. The goddamn OP wants a fox, not a dog, why's that so hard to understand?
I haven't found anything law related though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Whelp, everywhere I look, in either Portuguese websites or French ones, people say "Er, no, wild animals, are like, wild dude. Get a dog.", it's quite annoying to see people say the same thing over and over again. Yahoo questions is filled with these type of answers. The goddamn OP wants a fox, not a dog, why's that so hard to understand?
> I haven't found anything law related though.


 

If there's a wildlife department or something like the USDA, you might be able to call them.  And second of all, foxes are very misunderstood; they do have some wild instincts, but since pet foxes are captive-bred, they're pretty calm if raised right  If they were truly wild, I wouldn't be able to go up and beep foxes on the nose


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


 
omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg so freaking cute. I like how that one has raccoon eyes. Speaking of foxes, I own Disney's The Fox and the Hound and I was looking at it just the other day. I was wondering if I should watch it or something else equally as cute.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Whelp, everywhere I look, in either Portuguese websites or French ones, people say "Er, no, wild animals, are like, wild dude. Get a dog.", it's quite annoying to see people say the same thing over and over again. Yahoo questions is filled with these type of answers. The goddamn OP wants a fox, not a dog, why's that so hard to understand?
> I haven't found anything law related though.


 
I think people worry that someone will take a pet fox to the mall and it'll maim or kill a bunch of people. I mean, honestly, this is the land of the free; you should be able to do whatever you want. You dictate the laws of the country, not the other way around. At least it's true here in the U.S.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg so freaking cute. I like how that one has raccoon eyes. Speaking of foxes, I own Disney's The Fox and the Hound and I was looking at it just the other day. I was wondering if I should watch it or something else equally as cute.


 
ROFL, I know right? That fox you're talking about, he's a marble fox and is Juno's brother  He's so sweet, heck, they all are super loving foxes!




calmwaters said:


> I think people worry that someone will take a pet fox to the mall and it'll maim or kill a bunch of people. I mean, honestly, this is the land of the free; you should be able to do whatever you want. You dictate the laws of the country, not the other way around. At least it's true here in the U.S.


 
Foxes rarely attack people, they won't even kill  That's the thing, but they're not that intimidating and it would just bite you like a dog would, I've been bitten from a fox, but it wasn't socialized and at the sanctuary, just a random grumpy fox. Didn't really hurt really. The whole rabies thing makes me lol too.

Next cute wave!

Mischief the calico  calmwaters you know you want a fox

















Ratchet the marble fox



















Yeah, I beeped his nose


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> If there's a wildlife department or something like the USDA, you might be able to call them.


 

I'll google it, hope I find something relevant.



> And second of all, foxes are very misunderstood; they do have some wild instincts, but since pet foxes are captive-bred, they're pretty calm if raised right


 
I've read something like that in one forum, some dude said that after a month without proper, er, education, the fox would have its instincts awakened when it's older.



> If they were truly wild, I wouldn't be able to go up and beep foxes on the nose


 
I know right? I was thinking of creating an account just to Ctrl + C and Ctrl + V this thread's link.



calmwaters said:


> I think people worry that someone will take a pet fox to the mall and it'll maim or kill a bunch of people. I mean, honestly, this is the land of the free; you should be able to do whatever you want. You dictate the laws of the country, not the other way around. At least it's true here in the U.S.


 

Indeed, I really don't get what's wrong with some people. There was even one that said that foxes can't be domesticated like dogs. Fun fact: the dog was called wolf before it was domesticated and some of its features changed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> I'll google it, hope I find something relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Just posted more pics, see above


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Snip


 
DAT NOSE!!! I want to tickle it SO MUCH!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> DAT NOSE!!! I want to tickle it SO MUCH!


 

I beeped both Ratchet's and Mischief's noses and they didn't care that I did   They're all so cute!


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I beeped both Ratchet's and Mischief's noses and they didn't care that I did  They're all so cute!


 

Who picked their names? One of them sounds like the fox is going to jump, do back flips while being propelled by a robot and shooting stuff, while the other, well, creates mischief. xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Who picked their names? One of them sounds like the fox is going to jump, do back flips while being propelled by a robot and shooting stuff, while the other, well, creates mischief. xD


 

Their owner, the fox breeder who I'm friends with  They're super hyper yet super sweet, the best of both worlds.   They love to spar, jump around, run in circles, like a dog, but on crack


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Their owner, the fox breeder who I'm friends with  They're super hyper yet super sweet, the best of both worlds.  They love to spar, jump around, run in circles(..).


 

Their name is perfect then. xD



> like a dog, but on crack


 
Dude, what? xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Their name is perfect then. xD
> 
> Dude, what? xD


 


What I meant is that foxes are like dog but at least ten times as hyper as if they were on pure caffeine. They're so hyper, but when you get them calm, they love attention and then I begin stroking their silky fur, their ears and head, seeing their cute foxy smiles. Melts my heart every time


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> Who picked their names? One of them sounds like the fox is going to jump, do back flips while being propelled by a robot and shooting stuff, while the other, well, creates mischief. xD


 
Ratchet? As in Ratchet and Clank? That's even more adorable.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Ratchet? As in Ratchet and Clank? That's even more adorable.


 

That's what I'm thinking  Ratchet the marble, Fizzgig the fire and ice, Dany the champagne, etc. So much cute!


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What I meant is that foxes are like dog but at least ten times as hyper as if they were on pure caffeine. They're so hyper, but when you get them calm, they love attention and then I begin stroking their silky fur, their ears and head, seeing their cute foxy smiles. Melts my heart every time


 

I understood what you meant, I was just surprised by the comparison you made. 
...
I think I found the "wildlife department" in France, but all I'm seeing is "hunt, hunt, then hunt some more".
I've seen nothing about domesticating "wild animals" whatsoever.



calmwaters said:


> Ratchet? As in Ratchet and Clank? That's even more adorable.


 
 I know right? My mind exploded (mindblown.gif) when I thought about it. xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> I understood what you meant, I was just surprised by the comparison you made.
> ...
> I think I found the "wildlife department" in France, but all I'm seeing is "hunt, hunt, then hunt some more".
> I've seen nothing about domesticating "wild animals" whatsoever.
> ...


 

There might even be a phone number too, or maybe a department about game I don't know....good luck on your search, I wish I knew more about french laws  But for sure, Ratchet is so fluffy and cute, love them to death!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm starting to die also..
Don't have that much time to live.
This is so adorable.


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Since I changed schools midterm, I had to buy an agenda. (I didn't need one at my old school).


Spoiler:  My new agenda











 
I'd rather have more foxes instead of a white-haired fox-costumed shota, but beggars can't be choosers, I guess.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2013)

Time for more Mischief (see what I did there?)






























And Gizmo


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 

Whoa, since when did you like foxes so much?? You'e posted in this thread before...I think...? Outta curiosity, have you had the chance to see the other pics in this thread (esp posted on pages 19-21)? And I just gotta say, that arctic fox is SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 6, 2013)

Cute.

though part of me wishes Spoiler tags was used its hell on a scroll wheel


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2013)

They really are cute


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2013)

Extreme cuteness warning for calmwaters DinohScene ComeTurismO and everyone else who is subscribed to this thread (and to those who aren't)


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2013)

Omg those cute leafs.
I WANT ONE <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Omg those cute leafs.
> I WANT ONE <3


 

When I saw Gizmo dive in into the leaves, I immediately thought it was the cutest thing I've ever seen a fox do, and playing with six foxes was pure bliss for me!  I died many times while I was there


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 7, 2013)

My dog's licking/biting my toes. (Guess you didn't need to know that.) They're so cute; they must've been part of the group you visited.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> My dog's licking/biting my toes. (Guess you didn't need to know that.) They're so cute; they must've been part of the group you visited.


 

Yeah, they were all so friendly! Never interacted with so many cute fluffy foxes at once, I was in vulpine heaven They are SO SWEET!!  Six hyper fluffy and stinky, sure, but man, they are so cute it was almost too much for my manliness to handle, so profound is their effect on me.


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


"I is camouflaged."


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2013)

Veho said:


> "I is camouflaged."


 


So much cute! These foxes, heck, foxes in general are so stinkin' adorable!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

Experimenting with Photoshop, see what formats I can do to have more cuteness while taking up less space  











Just a bit of a test to see what people think


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 16, 2013)

Very cool; 8 pictures for the price of two...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Very cool; 8 pictures for the price of two...


 

Intriguing, methinks I should use this format more often  I was just messing with Photoshop is all


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2013)

Another test    Getting faster at making these so you guys will see more of them if you like the format that is


----------



## iceypathx (Dec 23, 2013)

The foxes cheer my misery...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 23, 2013)

iceypathx said:


> The foxes cheer my misery...


 

So happy to hear that seeing these pics are helping you feel better


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 23, 2013)

More Photoshop testing, should I use this format or go with the single picture format? 


























Decided to throw Tazzina in the mix since she acts like a fox in many ways, coyotes look like dogs and foxes combined


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2013)

I like that format.

You could try that composition with the one large pic and a column of two/three smaller pics next to it. I don't know what that's called. I don't know what "arranging photos of varying sizes into one picture" is called. I don't know if "composition" is the right word. But you know what I mean. 

Have a fox on ice.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> I like that format.
> 
> You could try that composition with the one large pic and a column of two/three smaller pics next to it. I don't know what that's called. I don't know what "arranging photos of varying sizes into one picture" is called. I don't know if "composition" is the right word. But you know what I mean.
> 
> Have a fox on ice.


 

Could you give an example? My brain's fried lol 


Edit: Would something like this be what you're referring to?


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, that. But don't stretch the photos, crop them if you have to make them fit, but keep the original aspect ratio.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> Yes, that. But don't stretch the photos, crop them if you have to make them fit, but keep the original aspect ratio.


 

Yeah, sorry it's kinda stretched, I found a template on some random site, so I'm current experimenting and see what I can come up with  So using the template itself isn't the issue necessarily, but cropping them so they look good? The other issue is the original pics are 6 megapixels and this template is 900 x 900 or something, but yeah, I'll keep you posted  As for the aspect ratio, that's fixed in the template itself, not sure how to change that part.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, sorry it's kinda stretched, I found a template on some random site, so I'm current experimenting and see what I can come up with  So using the template itself isn't the issue necessarily, but cropping them so they look good? The other issue is the original pics are 6 megapixels and this template is 900 x 900 or something, but yeah, I'll keep you posted  As for the aspect ratio, that's fixed in the template itself, not sure how to change that part.


 
Just make a new template with the size you want. And then you can set the aspect ratio to what you want. Cropping; pick the center of your picture and go from there. And by center, I don't mean the center of the whole picture. Pick the focus of where you want the center to be and crop it based on that. I wanna see a full-on fox face.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Just make a new template with the size you want. And then you can set the aspect ratio to what you want. Cropping; pick the center of your picture and go from there. And by center, I don't mean the center of the whole picture. Pick the focus of where you want the center to be and crop it based on that. I wanna see a full-on fox face.


 

Don't know how to make templates in Photoshop, but if I hold shift as I resize the picture, the aspect ratio is maintained and easier to center. Does this fare any better?


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't know how to make templates in Photoshop, but if I hold shift as I resize the picture, the aspect ratio is maintained. Does this fare any better?


 
Great, I use the shift key for that too.  When you open Photoshop, you can go to the File menu; click New... and it'll bring up a dialog box with all sorts of settings, like width/height in inches/pixels/whatever. You can choose from one of the default types or make your own (which is all I ever do). Then, if you plan on using this template again and again, you can click the "Save Preset" button. You can keep the default name or change it to something cute, like the "Fox Template".  Well those pictures already look cute enough anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Great, I use the shift key for that too.  When you open Photoshop, you can go to the File menu; click New... and it'll bring up a dialog box with all sorts of settings, like width/height in inches/pixels/whatever. You can choose from one of the default types or make your own (which is all I ever do). Then, if you plan on using this template again and again, you can click the "Save Preset" button. You can keep the default name or change it to something cute, like the "Fox Template".  Well those pictures already look cute enough anyway.


 


Well the problem I'm faced with is the aspect ratio, and I like having the white borders between the pictures, that's what I need to figure out. Not very good at PS lol. I want to squeeze as much cuteness as possible  There's no option to actually tell where pictures go, spacing, etc.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well the problem I'm faced with is the aspect ration, and I like having the white borders between the pictures, that's what I need to figure out. Not very good at PS lol. I want to squeeze as much cuteness as possible


 
Haha; you can make the template have a white background instead of a transparent one; or, you could use the paint brush to make the canvas white.  But then all you need to do is make the canvas a little bigger so you can have the white background create "borders" around your pictures.  Then you can open up your pictures, crop them as you see fit, and drag the layer over to your white canvas. It's easier to drag the layer if you've undocked one of the picture files...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Haha; you can make the template have a white background instead of a transparent one; or, you could use the paint brush to make the canvas white.  But then all you need to do is make the canvas a little bigger so you can have the white background create "borders" around your pictures.  Then you can open up your pictures, crop them as you see fit, and drag the layer over to your white canvas. It's easier to drag the layer if you've undocked one of the picture files...


 

Gotcha  After some tweaking, I fixed the aspect ratio, now it should be better


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Gotcha  After some tweaking, I fixed the aspect ratio, now it should be better


 
Oh, I love the one with the pink blanket.  The other ones are cute too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Oh, I love the one with the pink blanket.  The other ones are cute too.


 
These were taken back in April, the second time I saw Skitter, man, she's such a crazy loving and adorable little fox! The format itself will suffice?


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> These were taken back in April, the second time I saw Skitter, man, she's such a crazy loving and adorable little fox! The format itself will suffice?


 
Sure


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Sure


 

Glad to hear it. Two more templates I created from scratch and hopefully, they can be reused (I assume that I can just place any picture over the layers as long as I open the PSD file itself) 
Need to fix the top/side edges a bit so they don't look so weird lol. Not bad for first attempt though.

Edit: Fixed the edges and spacing

Test01





Test02


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2014)

Fox postcards   



Have a winky fox.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> Fox postcards
> 
> 
> 
> Have a winky fox.


 


So cute!!!!  What do you think of the format I made in Photoshop? Should I do that to squeeze more cute fox pics into one?


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What do you think of the format I made in Photoshop? Should I do that to squeeze more cute fox pics into one?


It's good. You can keep the best/cutest photos large, and arrange the others into the second template, or use the first template to frame the best pics with smaller pictures. That way you can keep all the details of the best photos while cramming as much foxy goodness into them as possible.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's good. You can keep the best/cutest photos large, and arrange the others into the second template, or use the first template to frame the best pics with smaller pictures. That way you can keep all the details of the best photos while cramming as much foxy goodness into them as possible.


 

Cool, thanks for the feedback, I like to try new things and want to learn Photoshop all the same; I'll keep messing around and I should be seeing Juno and/or Fable very soon as well


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 2, 2014)

2013 has been an awesome year for me in regards to interacting with such wonderful animals, to form bonds, to see their adorably happy face, so heart-melting!!


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

A little aside now. 






Foxes usually pounce on their prey and this is that pounce and why is the sight of a person making it pounce and is this fox actually saying "I want to kill you, human"? I don't know much about foxes


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> A little aside now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Loki is a rescued fox (the one right here)

He's actually quite excited to see his caretaker, plus he was attacked by another animal as an orphan (neural damage) and can't be reintroduced to the wild  But he's definitely excited to see her


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah, so foxes jump with joy when they see a familiar face. 
I told you I didn't know much about them


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> Ah, so foxes jump with joy when they see a familiar face.
> I told you I didn't know much about them


 

Oh it's perfectly fine, no worries! Foxes are very quixotic and enigmatic animals  But when they love their owners, they are very expressive 
Here are some more pics of Ratchet, with the owners face censored for, well, you know lol.





















And Mischief








Skitter acts like that whenever she sees me, starts squeaking, jumping around, smiling and just being her super cute self! Speaking of which, if the weather, I'll be going to my fox breeder friend's farm once more, and she got a hold of the sanctuary she volunteered at (same as the one I did), and Skitter's gonna be there too!


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Loki is a rescued fox (the one right here)
> 
> He's actually quite excited to see his caretaker, plus he was attacked by another animal as an orphan (neural damage) and can't be reintroduced to the wild  But he's definitely excited to see her




Loki the fox of mischief. (I had to) I love the animated picture above this post; so cute. 

Edit: What kind of faces are those that need censoring? Is their content that bad?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Loki the fox of mischief. (I had to) I love the animated picture above this post; so cute.
> 
> Edit: What kind of faces are those that need censoring? Is their content that bad?


 

No , it's just so I don't reveal peoples' identity. I said I wouldn't show her (or anyone else's) face, so I'm filter it. Sorry if it bothers ya  I can change them out with other pics if need be, or crop the pictures or something


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No , it's just so I don't reveal peoples' identity. I said I wouldn't show her (or anyone else's) face, so I'm filter it. Sorry if it bothers ya  I can change them out with other pics if need be, or crop the pictures or something


 
Haha, that's okay.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Haha, that's okay.


 

Just wanted to make sure, oh, and uh, this Saturday, heheheh, there's gonna be a special fox-related event going on, weather permitting. 



Spoiler



Let's just say it involves Skitter






And Ratchet


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Just wanted to make sure, oh, and uh, this Saturday, heheheh, there's gonna be a special fox-related event going on, weather permitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehehe, oh I love birthday parties.  Never been to a fox one before though...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No , it's just so I don't reveal peoples' identity. I said I wouldn't show her (or anyone else's) face, so I'm filter it. Sorry if it bothers ya  I can change them out with other pics if need be, or crop the pictures or something


 

Put smiley faces on faces ;O;
But yeah, i don't like posting pics of other people without their permission too.

Btw cute foxies, i like dem cat-dogs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Hehehe, oh I love birthday parties.  Never been to a fox one before though...


 

Wha??? That's freaky as hell you guessed there was a party going on  XD The fox breeder's daughter is having a b-day party right? Funnily enough, she volunteered at the same sanctuary before I did, and is good friends with the owner. Well, apparently, they do shows for such events and Skitter happened to be on the list of animals that they're going to bring, so yes, I will see Skitter in her full winter coat in addition to the other six foxes 



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Put smiley faces on faces ;O;
> But yeah, i don't like posting pics of other people without their permission too.
> 
> Btw cute foxies, i like dem cat-dogs.


 
ROFL, I could do that next time  Yeah, they really are cute little puffballs, no other animal like the fox!
I might need to change those pics or crop them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, and ever see something so adorable and precious it almost burns?


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > I can change them out with other pics if need be, or crop the pictures or something
> ...



Photoshop a  smiley over their faces


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> Photoshop a  smiley over their faces


 

Or do what the Japanese do on TV shows and show the 禁 (kin) sign  I'll think of something though


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2014)

calmwaters DinohScene and everyone else who watches this thread:
Update! I visited various foxes during my friend's daughter's birthday. and you'll never guess what fox I also saw during my trip!

Skitter! I was able to see her after three months, and man was she fluffy and as cute as usual! I can't wait to do my volunteer work again in March


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2014)

Ohmy, even those kids can't withstand the cuteness of the foxes.
also, hello scratched up arm.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Ohmy, even those kids can't withstand the cuteness of the foxes.
> also, hello scratched up arm.


 
She was all smiles, those scratches aren't cause for concern, that's to be expected around animals lol! That's Skitter's owner and is a very awesome person to work for  Skitter's so happy and fluffy, oh and there's a lot more pics from that  Man, it was so awesome to see her again!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2014)

More incoming!

Gizmo the platinum red fox 





















This is Daenerys the champagne fox 









Mischief and Fizzgig


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> *a lot of kids*


Is it really OK to bring a fox into such a large crowd? Doesn't it get nervous?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is it really OK to bring a fox into such a large crowd? Doesn't it get nervous?


 
Of course, she's a USDA licensed expert and follows certain procedures to ensure all goes well, Skitter is actually very even tempered, she also tells the children to follow rules and guidelines when petting her  Skitter is very well-behaved around large crowds. But unfortunately, there are many misconceptions about foxes (not saying you're being weird, because you're not, I totally understand, but I should probably swap that pic with another fox pic from that event huh?) that I wish to help clear up.

Veho calmwaters Yepi69 DinohScene
And here are some more pics of Ratchet, one of the fluffiest foxes I've ever seen and had the chance to pet, he too is just super sweet


----------



## Kalker3 (Jan 15, 2014)

He looks like he's smiling in the last picture. xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 15, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> He looks like he's smiling in the last picture. xD


 
He loves to smile; happy foxes make such adorable faces! Glad you love the pictures  They're all so affectionate  Can't believe he just let me boop his nose like that


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> But unfortunately, there are many misconceptions about foxes (not saying you're being weird, because you're not, I totally understand, but I should probably swap that pic with another fox pic from that event huh?) that I wish to help clear up.


I'm just saying. Even dogs get nervous around that many people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> I'm just saying. Even dogs get nervous around that many people.


 
I know, and everyone seemed to enjoy being around her, and she loved the company, foxes just make quirky facial expressions  My friends were there too as they wanted to see Skitter, and I'm glad they had a chance, she's so cute!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2014)

I need foxes now lol! Today has been....interesting

Veho calmwaters DinohScene and all others who love foxes


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2014)

"It moved OM NOM NOM NOM" 




"Oh. It's you.
...bye now."


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> "It moved OM NOM NOM NOM"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That little cross fox is so freaking cute and sweet!  Love it when they play-bite to show their affection!


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2014)

Canadian Marble Fox:


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2014)

Veho said:


> Canadian Marble Fox:


 


 That baby fox is so freaking adorable!! I actually know who that fox belongs too as well!   So sweet!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2014)

DinohScene calmwaters Veho ComeTurismO  and all other followers of this awesome thread: 

I saw Juno today!!  And I got it all on my Nikon L820, a nice camera and not as shaky this time lol



And first wave of pics from Juno!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2014)

It always looks like they're smiling. Man, I love these foxes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2014)

king_leo said:


> It always looks like they're smiling. Man, I love these foxes.


 

If you have the time, by all means, I highly recommend the video, she's just so calm (well, mostly lol), fluffy and just a real adorable puffball!


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 2, 2014)

Wahaha, that's darling. Python, huh? Livin' on the Edge; danger and thrills at every turn. My cat would go into the litter box and just sit there. But she was really old and too tired for much activity... anyway, they really are a mix of cats and dogs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Wahaha, that's darling. Python, huh? Livin' on the Edge; danger and thrills at every turn. My cat would go into the litter box and just sit there. But she was really old and too tired for much activity... anyway, they really are a mix of cats and dogs.


 

She was just a real sweet little fox, smiling, running around and she even squeaked a few times


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha, the big dog and the little fox; reminds me of The Fox and the Hound. So. Cute.  I like the way it's hissing at the dog; or at least pretending to.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 3, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Haha, the big dog and the little fox; reminds me of The Fox and the Hound. So. Cute.  I like the way it's hissing at the dog; or at least pretending to.


 

She's just playing with the dog, making a super cute face like she always does, oh and a new video! 



One could say this is part two to the other video   She's so cute!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 16, 2014)

Catching up on a few months of fox pics...

Watching their winter coats grow in a bit more each time I scroll down. XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2014)

Rydian said:


> Catching up on a few months of fox pics...
> 
> Watching their winter coats grow in a bit more each time I scroll down. XD


 

I wondered when you'd get the chance to look at the fluffeh foxeh pics. Didn't want you to miss out on any of the super cute foxes, so there's lots to catch up on  I even posted a few videos of Juno (the super cute marble white fluffy foxy) in which I go crazy while petting her. She's so fluffy, sweet and hyper, never felt fur that soft in my life lol XD


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

So you like foxes...


The best fox ever.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 16, 2014)

So I just took the tablet downstairs, hooked it to the TV via HDMI, and showed off a few of the latest pages of this thread to my grandparents and dad.  They liked it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2014)

Rydian said:


> So I just took the tablet downstairs, hooked it to the TV via HDMI, and showed off a few of the latest pages of this thread to my grandparents and dad. They liked it.


 

Glad to hear that! Foxes have that certain charm to them I can't describe, and the fact that all the foxes I've played with are all super affectionate had an all the more profound effect on me    If you have the spare time, by all means, check of the videos of me and my friends playing with her  



UltraMew said:


> So you like foxes...
> 
> 
> The best fox ever.


 


Oh good, I was afraid you'd post a link to that dumbest song in existence (the fox song, that song needs to die ROFL XDD) and whenever I get a fox, I want to name him Tails, maybe even Kyuubi, Kurama or Kitsune  and with that said.... Yeah, definitely my favorite animal, for a variety of reasons actually. One, they are very intelligent and excellent at environmental adaptation, if you're not prepared or not watching, they can outfox you (so to speak), are excellent climbers, diggers and are very fast at running around. Two, their appearance, when they sleep, or close their eyes in contentment, they make the cutest faces I've ever seen from a canid, add to this when they pin their ears back, it's very heart-melting to see it!  Third, their potentiality to be extremely affectionate and loving to those around them. When well-socialized around people, foxes are very compassionate, despite retaining some wild instincts, licking, nuzzling, play-biting (painless), I've experienced it all, and I can safely say that foxes are very loving animals!


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh good, I was afraid you'd post a link to that dumbest song in existence (the fox song, that song needs to die ROFL XDD) *That song is sooo shitty.* and whenever I get a fox, I want to name him Tails, *Definitely a smart idea* maybe even Kyuubi, Kurama or Kitsune : *not bad names*D and with that said.... Yeah, definitely my favorite animal, for a variety of reasons actually. **reasons, fox stuff and pics**


Awesome.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 16, 2014)

Well you know what they say about Foxes


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2014)

DaggerV said:


> Well you know what they say about Foxes


 

I see what you did there  But yes, they make the most adorable noises when they're happy


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 16, 2014)

Why not name a fox Okami? Ahem, I'm not paying enough attention to my news feed and am missing out on the stuff in here... no bother. I will check out the video when I get the chance; I just started watching another one. But those pictures are so cute...


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Why not name a fox Okami? Ahem, I'm not paying enough attention to my news feed and am missing out on the stuff in here... no bother. I will check out the video when I get the chance; I just started watching another one. But those pictures are so cute...


Tails > Okami


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Why not name a fox Okami? Ahem, I'm not paying enough attention to my news feed and am missing out on the stuff in here... no bother. I will check out the video when I get the chance; I just started watching another one. But those pictures are so cute...


 

I definitely want a Japanese name for sure, as I like foxes and speak the language fairly well  That last video isn't from me (Ron Ron) , but the other two I posted on here and the last page are from me and Juno, such a cutie she is!





UltraMew said:


> Tails > Okami


 
I like both names


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 18, 2014)

Got to see Fable the cross fox today, and he was very well behaved, but still the crazy cute and affectionate fox I've come to know! 

First, the video, the epitome of fluffiness itself


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 18, 2014)

He's like an unspiky porcupine with a large fluffy tail. And well behaved, huh? I think the opening of the video would say otherwise. You can't be crazy and well behaved at the same time. (But some people pull it off...)


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 18, 2014)

I just love this thread 

I never appreciated foxes much until I came here


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 18, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I just love this thread
> 
> I never appreciated foxes much until I came here


 

Likewise. All these pics and videos made me realize that foxes are extremely cute. :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 18, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> He's like an unspiky porcupine with a large fluffy tail. And well behaved, huh? I think the opening of the video would say otherwise. You can't be crazy and well behaved at the same time. (But some people pull it off...)


Well, maybe that was the wrong adjective, he's still quite a fox behaviorally, but disposition-wise, he's very affectionate and just so bloody cute!! 



Black-Ice said:


> I just love this thread
> I never appreciated foxes much until I came here


Aw, that's awesome, man, I'm glad that people are able to see foxes in a different perspective  Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think that I could get to know more about them, much less realize how affectionate they can be  Once you get to know foxes, your heart begins to melt...





Kalker3 said:


> Likewise. All these pics and videos made me realize that foxes are extremely cute. :3


 
I'm glad to hear that, extremely cute is right, and downright friendly too


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 18, 2014)

I forgot to mention those leopard boots; those things look warm and stylish.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 18, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I forgot to mention those leopard boots; those things look warm and stylish.


 

Those are the owner's anti-fox nom boots  But he loves it when she roughhouses with him, and he even does a few basic tricks; super fluffy that's for sure!


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2014)

This is a baby arctic fox, apparently.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> This is a baby arctic fox, apparently.


 
It looks like a mix between a weasel and a kitten.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2014)

Okay, I officially died from the unbelievably high cuteness levels!


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2014)

A gallery of fox: 



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

They're all so bloody adorable and so floofy!! \

This one killed me


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 3, 2014)

Happiness is... rolling around with a fox in the snow and playfully biting each other while making strange noises.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Happiness is... rolling around with a fox in the snow and playfully biting each other while making strange noises.


 

Of course, playing and romping with foxes gives me immeasurable joy, and to see foxes with their derpy happy faces warms my heart   Unbelievably adorable animals they are!


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Of course, playing and romping with foxes gives me immeasurable joy, and to see foxes with their derpy happy faces warms my heart  Unbelievably adorable animals they are!


 
Derpy faces?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Derpy faces?


 

Well, I mean that in a good and super cute way lol, when foxes are sleeping or smiling, their faces get all squinty and just intensifies their adorableness tenfold, one can't help but smile as the fox smiles, much like how Skitter or Juno smiles 



Spoiler


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I mean that in a good and super cute way lol, when foxes are sleeping or smiling, their faces get all squinty and just intensifies their adorableness tenfold, one can't help but smile as the fox smiles, much like how Skitter or Juno smiles
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

I know, I know. xD
I just couldn't resist.

He/She/I forget what's the name looks quite mischievous though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> I know, I know. xD
> I just couldn't resist.
> 
> He/She/I forget what's the name looks quite mischievous though.


 

Slowly, but surely, foxes are melting peoples' hearts one by one, heh heh heh. I love animals a lot though, foxes are just very unique, very special in the fact no other animals like them, and the fact they can be very sweet to people around them, never thought it was possible until December 2012


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 11, 2014)

What to do in a case of insomnia.
Check fluffy foxes over and over again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> What to do in a case of insomnia.
> Check fluffy foxes over and over again.


 

You know it! Oh, and it would appear that as of Monday the 17th, I begin my internship at the sanctuary once more! It looks as though I will get more interaction with Skitter, as I'll be seeing her and the others once per week! 



Spoiler


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 18, 2014)

That's starting today!  How many pictures have you gotten already?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> That's starting today!  How many pictures have you gotten already?


 

Uh, there was a slight snag, BUT, I'll be going on Friday for sure! Sorry!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 22, 2014)

It begins...beware of the sheer, unadulterated cuteness  calmwaters Veho DinohScene Kalker3


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 22, 2014)

Mwahaha... as if this day couldn't get any better. I'm not even having to deal with that damn yankee; (uh, never mind) they're great pictures: and I'm looking forward to the batch from next week.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 22, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Mwahaha... as if this day couldn't get any better. I'm not even having to deal with that damn yankee; (uh, never mind) they're great pictures: and I'm looking forward to the batch from next week.


 

Oh, this is just the beginning, there's plenty more from today's pics


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, this is just the beginning, there's plenty more from today's pics



Why am I not seeing them here then? I need moar foxes in my life!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 22, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Why am I not seeing them here then? I need moar foxes in my life!


 

Hmm, are they not showing up for some reason? Using direct links from Photobucket....huh. Anyway, here's the second wave!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 24, 2014)

Next wave!


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww, how nice to see something cute on the net. I, uh, need a break from my game once in a while; it's, uh, addicting, sorta. Hmmm; it's best to have a variety of addictions... like this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Aww, how nice to see something cute on the net. I, uh, need a break from my game once in a while; it's, uh, addicting, sorta. Hmmm; it's best to have a variety of addictions... like this.


 

And I'm glad to hear that! It's addicting all right, to be able to play with such a sweet little animal like a fox! I officially began today (it was pushed back) and will continue normally on Monday


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 27, 2014)

I am so jealous of you ;_;
I need some fox attention.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I am so jealous of you ;_;
> I need some fox attention.


 

You need to find a way to the states, you meet Skitter and she'll love you right away; it feel so awesome to be loved by a unique animal like a fox!  Such a sweetie!


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> And I'm glad to hear that! It's addicting all right, to be able to play with such a sweet little animal like a fox! I officially began today (it was pushed back) and will continue normally on Monday
> 
> *snip*


Oh neat, a whole bunch of other pictures.  I didn't see the rest of them since the first one was so darn cute, really I didn't.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Oh neat, a whole bunch of other pictures.  I didn't see the rest of them since the first one was so darn cute, really I didn't.


 

Hey, no worries, the pictures are super cute and often distract people from seeing other pics, I know that I exploded many times from the cuteness, and the cute way she greeted me this morning


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 27, 2014)

Eat my likes
Take them
And have some more! Foxes


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Eat my likes
> Take them
> And have some more! Foxes


 

So glad you enjoy the pics, they really help people feel warm and fuzzy inside!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 1, 2014)

Black-Ice Veho calmwaters DinohScene and all who follow 
This morning


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 1, 2014)

Very cute, as usual. And I've had a little action here because of this.  On a side note, have you heard that Sicklyboy was banned? Apparently the fact March was ending drove him over the edge.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 1, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Very cute, as usual. And I've had a little action here because of this.  On a side note, have you heard that Sicklyboy was banned? Apparently the fact March was ending drove him over the edge.


 

She was such a sweetie, licked my arm and hand over and over, smiling, squeaking, being her usual cute foxy self!  Wait, it's April 1st....oh ho ho


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh wow.
Dat magnificent body!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 1, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Oh wow.
> Dat magnificent body!


 

She's so pretty and sweet   That first pic of her pressing her muzzle on my arm kills me


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 3, 2014)

Slept at 2 catching up and admiring each video and picture, of the little blessings to our lives.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Slept at 2 catching up and admiring each video and picture, of the little blessings to our lives.


 

So glad you enjoy the pics and videos, foxes are just awesome animals!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2014)

Next wave of cute, beware!


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2014)

These are African Bat-eared Fox pups, apparently.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> These are African Bat-eared Fox pups, apparently.


 

They're so cute!!


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 

Aww, those two foxes are so cute surfing the web!!! Oh, and speaking of which, I visited Skitter!


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2014)

Grey fox pup:


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 25, 2014)

BABY FOX!!! I MUST PET THE KIT AT ONCE  SOOOOOO PRECIOUS!


Sorry, went overboard again  Seriously, that little fox, much cute, explosion imminent! I may be a guy, but adorable animals are definitely my Achilles heel


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2014)

Foxes like eggs. Here's a fox  camera trap using an egg as bait.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> Foxes like eggs. Here's a fox camera trap using an egg as bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2014)

"I is a happy fox!!"


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2014)

I got to play with baby foxes! Not sure why I can't tag Calmwaters.... anyways 
king_leo calmwaters Veho ComeTurismO


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2014)

So adorable


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2014)

Veho said:


> So adorable


 

Very much so! Being able to hold baby foxes made my heart explode


----------



## calmwaters (May 12, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I got to play with baby foxes! Not sure why I can't tag Calmwaters.... anyways
> king_leo calmwaters Veho ComeTurismO
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
That is... perfectly adorable.  I was wondering when this thread would be reactivated


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> That is... perfectly adorable.  I was wondering when this thread would be reactivated


 

It's been active, well, mostly, but that's all gonna change   Those baby foxes killed me


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2014)

So cute, I end up loving foxes more and more each post.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2014)

king_leo said:


> So cute, I end up loving foxes more and more each post.


 

Glad to hear it, they're truly wonderful animals


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that those foxes are extremely adorable.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm pretty sure that those foxes are extremely adorable.


 

You thought I was done with the fox kit pics, didn't you?    Not to mention, some of the sweetest animals I've ever played with


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2014)

Some sort of fox. Looks happy.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2014)

Awwww, that's a super happy sweet foxy! So cute!!! Holy crap, so adorable!! 

Speaking of which, pics of Skitter!
























Foxes truly are among some of the most affectionate animals in existence!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2014)

Skitter is a beautiful animal.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Skitter is a beautiful animal.


 

That she is, definitely a super affectionate fox, so hyper, so stinky (foxes do smell like ferrets), but deep down, she loves the attention  I'm glad there are so many people who like the pics I post


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2014)

Wet baby fox thing. Pup.


----------



## migles (Jun 5, 2014)

hey the_randomizer can you tell us more about the fox shelter? how many foxes it can hold, it is just foxes and coyotes? how do you get suplies? do the shelter have sponsors? do you get vandals trying to do bad stuff in the shelter?

you should make a mini documentary about the shelter! i would watch it telling us about the place, about the animals, how you guys take care of them

p.s. stupid youtube, i opened the video and next thing youtube recommends me is fox getting stuck after had sex.... (and i have no cookies\cache\history or googleaccount....)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 5, 2014)

migles said:


> hey the_randomizer can you tell us more about the fox shelter? how many foxes it can hold, it is just foxes and coyotes? how do you get suplies? do the shelter have sponsors? do you get vandals trying to do bad stuff in the shelter?
> 
> you should make a mini documentary about the shelter! i would watch it telling us about the place, about the animals, how you guys take care of them
> 
> p.s. stupid youtube, i opened the video and next thing youtube recommends me is fox getting stuck after had sex.... (and i have no cookies\cache\history or googleaccount....)


 

Ah yes, the ever-famous "foxes get stuck mating" video  yeah, awkward video is awkward. As for more info on the shelter, the work I do is completely volunteered; they have a myriad of animals that include ferrets, skunks, chinchillas, raccoons, a coyote, four foxes (Skitter being the most socialized, and she's a rescued fox that was nearly euthanized).Others include exotic birds from South America, reptiles, good-sized snakes, a ring-tailed cat and a sweet coyote who loves people. The sanctuary is run entirely off of donations and also from the jobs the owners work at, so they are in fact debt free  The people who run are are awesome and very knowledgeable on the animals, not to mention are very compassionate and understanding. As for making a documentary, I never thought of making one, but I would definitely need to get the owners' consent first as videos aren't easily, uh, allowed due to insurance and other legality BS; it's a really weird situation, but I'm sure she can make exceptions to that. For taking care of them, what I do is refill their water dishes, clean out reptile cages and help provide their diets, after which I go around and give the other animals food. From there I help with other tasks and when all of the tasks are done, the owner then allows me to sit with Skitter, one of the sweetest animals I know  With foxes, there are many, many falsities and myths about that need clearing up to the people who are interested, such as being dangerous, rabid or whatever people might think. Foxes are very timid and skittish and would rather run than have to attack, being a last resort. Rabies in foxes is not that much of an issue, as rabies can only be transmitted from another infected host, via saliva in a bite. When hand-reared like Skitter, they end up being very friendly and loving  Foxes know who they can trust and since this is my second summer doing this volunteer work, Skitter has come to more or less bond to me, and greets me very, very happily every time I go there, she's just so sweet!






























Foxes do look completely different and a lot thinner in the summer, this is normal as they get their summer "coat" in order to not get too hot because where I live, it can get pretty dang hot lol 



Veho said:


> Wet baby fox thing. Pup.




Okay, that wet fox kit officially killed me, that baby fox is so SWEET and just adorable!!! OH MY GOSH!!!! In the UK and Australia, people refer to them as cubs (not sure why) and in the US, they're typically referred to as kits


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2014)

​


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> ​





Those foxes....I must have them, and create my vulpine army to rule this world in cuteness!!! They're so precious!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Got to play with a cute baby fox named Ifrit, who is very playful and just a puffball! XD



Veho calmwaters king_leo and all others


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Got to play with a cute baby fox named Ifrit, who is very playful and just a puffball! XD
> 
> -video-


 
aww he is so active. he likes to eat toes and go through curtains

do they usually respond to the "hey hey" sound? or it's just a human thing? (like cats, we always make a sound to call them but they never respound, its just a human idea that they respond to the sound we make)

no fluency in english, preventing me to explain better


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Got to play with a cute baby fox named Ifrit, who is very playful and just a puffball! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Veho calmwaters king_leo and all others



What an adorable little fox. 

+100 for the Final Fantasy reference


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2014)

migles said:


> aww he is so active. he likes to eat toes and go through curtains
> do they usually respond to the "hey hey" sound? or it's just a human thing? (like cats, we always make a sound to call them but they never respound, its just a human idea that they respond to the sound we make)
> no fluency in english, preventing me to explain better


 
She responds to certain noises and tonal things, but they do their own thing usually, very curious critters  She even allowed my mom and I to cuddle, most foxes don't do that, but with Ifrit, we just cuddled her, held her close and boy was she warm and so fuzzy! Melted my heart instantly 


Black-Ice said:


> What an adorable little fox.
> +100 for the Final Fantasy reference


 
Yeah, the name is derived from Arabic, much like Bahamut (Bahamut itself being a derivation of the word "behemoth" apparently), and despite being named after a fire jinn, she's a sweet happy little fox, so energetic!  Oh and I, these pics I'm about to show, these are rare pics showing what I really look like, and normally I don't do that due to being self-conscious, but I'm trying to overcome it, so here goes!  My mother went as well, as she has a deep love for animals as well (and yes, if you're wondering why her hair is super grey, well, let's just say she's been through a lot, but that's another story XDDD  ) 


































And this

This is her giving us a happy greeting!


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh and I, these pics I'm about to show, these are rare pics showing what I really look like, and normally I don't do that due to being self-conscious, but I'm trying to overcome it, so here goes!  My mother went as well, as she has a deep love for animals as well (and yes, if you're wondering why her hair is super grey, well, let's just say she's been through a lot, but that's another story XDDD


 
I thought the pictures was about the cute little fox, stop stealing the camera main topic from fox >:C
it's alright actually you look very cool and your mom looks "normal" i mean i didn't cared about the grey hair until you mentioned it...
ans since i am giving compliments your friend (which the fox eats her toe) is really really pretty...
and continue your good work. this is a work which sometimes you can think you don't get anything on trade.. (animals can't help you if you get a broken leg, or if you are short on money unlike humans..) working in an animal shelter is one of the jobs (if not the only one) i have truly respect for..


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2014)

migles said:


> I thought the pictures was about the cute little fox, stop stealing the camera main topic from fox >:C
> it's alright actually you look very cool and your mom looks "normal" i mean i didn't cared about the grey hair until you mentioned it...
> ans since i am giving compliments your friend (which the fox eats her toe) is really really pretty...
> and continue your good work. this is a work which sometimes you can think you don't get anything on trade.. (animals can't help you if you get a broken leg, or if you are short on money unlike humans..) working in an animal shelter is one of the jobs (if not the only one) i have truly respect for..


 

It's an awesome experience to be sure, to work with exotic animals, a lot fun and a lot of work too. I wanted to show myself holding the fox, didn't think it would be distracting from the fox too much lol  This little vixen here, very sweet, hyper and loves people a lot!


----------



## uyjulian (Jun 9, 2014)

Those foxes are cute :-) Keep on postin pics!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2014)

julialy said:


> Those foxes are cute :-) Keep on postin pics!


 

That they are, very cute little puffballs and so friendly to their owners and strangers alike


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> It's an awesome experience to be sure, to work with exotic animals, a lot fun and a lot of work too. I wanted to show myself holding the fox, didn't think it would be distracting from the fox too much lol  This little vixen here, very sweet, hyper and loves people a lot!


 
it was a joke about your "self-conscious" thing.. i did understand you are shy. so i made a little joke saying you are stealing fox protagonist from the picture

aww you need to know me better  i play a lot..


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2014)

migles said:


> it was a joke about your "self-conscious" thing.. i did understand you are shy. so i made a little joke saying you are stealing fox protagonist from the picture
> 
> aww you need to know me better  i play a lot..


 

Oh no worries, you're good! But yeah, I'm trying my darnedest to overcome it, and playing with foxes is really helping me a lot to overcome it, plus it helps that I feel peace when I hold them


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


>


 
this picture  i do see a meme, he does that a lot?

btw, the foxes you are friend with are males or females?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2014)

migles said:


> this picture  i do see a meme, he does that a lot?
> 
> btw, the foxes you are friend with are males or females?


 

Both, actually, I know female and male foxes, they're all super friendly and adorable. Ifrit here, looking at the window, is being a cute little derp, she loves exploring


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2014)

when people have the idea "fox are bad" i think its because they like chickens and this was a problem on the old age, is there a diference in a male or female fox? does one gender gets more aggressive easly (if they happen to be) than the other counterpart, or is a male more sneaky than a female or bad behaviors?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2014)

migles said:


> when people have the idea "fox are bad" i think its because they like chickens and this was a problem on the old age, is there a diference in a male or female fox? does one gender gets more aggressive easly (if they happen to be) than the other counterpart, or is a male more sneaky than a female or bad behaviors?


 

There are a lot of myths surrounding foxes, they are opportunistic carnivores, but they won't go out and ravage entire hen houses/chicken coops, but will pick on the weak/sick ones more than anything. Foxes are very timid by nature and will run rather than attack and fight, being a last resort. Personality-wise, females tend to be more calm but like people, they can be very varied with their temperaments; not to mention how they've been raised by people, how well they've been socialized and interacted with, a lot of factors can make a fox a good pet. In the case of the foxes I've interacted with, they've all been very friendly and loving, but also very hyper and playful. Red foxes (and their color morphs like silver, marble, cinnamon, pearl, etc) are in generally, willing to bond with more than just their owner if bonded at the right time (soon after birth).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 18, 2014)

More please. I am overtaking in the cuteness.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> More please. I am overtaking in the cuteness.


 
With pleasure


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> With pleasure


 
I might have to go to the hospital. I seriously am suffering from cute poisoning


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I might have to go to the hospital. I seriously am suffering from cute poisoning


 
I felt overwhelming joy when I held her, she is just a sweet little vixen, she just felt safe in our arms, cuddling her, ensuring security. Just a very affectionate and loving soul she is!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I felt overwhelming joy when I held her, she is just a sweet little vixen, she just felt safe in our arms, cuddling her, ensuring security. Just a very affectionate and loving soul she is!


 
Must be seriously an honor. I know that feel, when I did that curricular thing a while ago.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Must be seriously an honor. I know that feel, when I did that curricular thing a while ago.


 
They're amazing animals, so misunderstood and also very sweet when hand-reared like this, great way to help me better deal with my anxiety and stress  and in case you missed it, I posted videos of her as well in the previous page


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> They're amazing animals, so misunderstood and also very sweet when hand-reared like this, great way to help me better deal with my anxiety and stress  and in case you missed it, I posted videos of her as well in the previous page


 
I feel like screaming under a pillow right now to let it out. God.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I feel like screaming under a pillow right now to let it out. God.


 
The coup de grace, holding Ifrit's sister, Fable, who like her, is a super sweet foxy


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The coup de grace, holding Ifrit's sister, Fable, who like her, is a super sweet foxy


 
HOLY ADORABIZZLE! OMG SO CUTE! $9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999xBAGILLION KISSES FOR THESE CUTIES


----------



## calmwaters (Jun 19, 2014)

Yay, I only missed a page of pictures.  They're all darling: and I saw that first video. I'll watch the other one when I feel like it... It's so great to see you again, CTO! We've missed you; you're a faithful thread follower


----------



## calmwaters (Jun 19, 2014)

migles said:


> when people have the idea "fox are bad" i think its because they like chickens and this was a problem on the old age, is there a diference in a male or female fox? does one gender gets more aggressive easly (if they happen to be) than the other counterpart, or is a male more sneaky than a female or bad behaviors?


 
There's a difference in this just like there's a difference between male and female humans. I don't have a problem running into a chicken coop and watching dozens of chickens flying about in terror and clucking loudly. But I don't eat live chickens, so, yes, that part of a foxes' behaviour is bad.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 19, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Yay, I only missed a page of pictures.  They're all darling: and I saw that first video. I'll watch the other one when I feel like it... It's so great to see you again, CTO! We've missed you; you're a faithful thread follower


 

I wondered where you've wandered off too lol, glad that you enjoy the cute fluffeh foxeh pics  





calmwaters said:


> There's a difference in this just like there's a difference between male and female humans. I don't have a problem running into a chicken coop and watching dozens of chickens flying about in terror and clucking loudly. But I don't eat live chickens, so, yes, that part of a foxes' behaviour is bad.


 
And it's partially a myth that they raid chicken coops, like all canids, they are opportunistic carnivores and will attack and kill to survive, and the many other myths that surround them are ones that need to be dispelled  Coyotes, wolves and other animals will kill for survival as well. I hope that my continuance in positing these pics helps dispel at least some of the misconceptions


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 22, 2014)

Hehe, thanks calmwaters great to have you around GBAtemp. 


-- Foxoxoxo


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 22, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Hehe, thanks calmwaters great to have you around GBAtemp.
> 
> 
> -- Foxoxoxo


 

What made Monday special? Getting a greeting from Skitter


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 22, 2014)

Holy crap, very cute. Ugh, how do you manage all the cuteness, dear the_randomizer?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 22, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Holy crap, very cute. Ugh, how do you manage all the cuteness, dear the_randomizer?


 

That's just it, I can't, I melt into a puddle every time I work with foxes, that's how amazing they are. And my heart? Explodes from the adorableness and affection


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 

Cute little foxes they are!! D'awwww


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2014)

Brushie brushie brushie.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> Brushie brushie brushie.


 

My goodness that is one super happy foxy!!!  He's like "I is getting brushies nao!" Sweet puffball!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2014)

Update!!! Sorry for taking so long! DinohScene calmwaters Yepi69 and everyone else I may have forgotten to mention  Here's Ifrit, growing up 






















v


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2014)

He looks just like me cat, lazy laying on the floor xd


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> He looks just like me cat, lazy laying on the floor xd


 

Such a sweet little foxy for sure, so happy, so hyper


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2014)

Hyper, more like a lazy bum ahah xd


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Hyper, more like a lazy bum ahah xd


 

Nah, she's just being a fox, changing wildly from calm to hyper lol, here's a video of her running around XD


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 27, 2014)

What does the fox say?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> What does the fox say?


 
"That's a nice shotgun you got there! What's it fo... oh."


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> What does the fox say?


 

See: above video to know if not that video, this one   

Or this 





pyromaniac123 said:


> "That's a nice shotgun you got there! What's it fo... oh."


 
Uh....I should say now that I hate what people do to them during hunting seasons, so just a heads up   I'm glad that people continue liking my pics


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 28, 2014)

I hate people who hunt foxes, it could be for 'fun'. But that is not cool. FOXES 4 LIFE


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I hate people who hunt foxes, it could be for 'fun'. But that is not cool. FOXES 4 LIFE


 
What say you of the recent pics of Ifrit? The fact I actually got to hug her, and cuddle with a puffball, melted my heart a thousand times over


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 28, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What say you of the recent pics of Ifrit? The fact I actually got to hug her, and cuddle with a puffball, melted my heart a thousand times over


Shoot me. That is just SO CUTE I CANT TAKE IT IN! WTF


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 9, 2014)

I am not as lucky as you: I did not get to hug Ifrit.  But the pictures are perfectly cute and much appreciated. Maybe you'll reactivate this thread in the next few days or so too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I am not as lucky as you: I did not get to hug Ifrit.  But the pictures are perfectly cute and much appreciated. Maybe you'll reactivate this thread in the next few days or so too.


 

Yeah, I've been slacking lately for some reason, I do have more pics from my last outing with Ifrit and I'll get to see Skitter on Monday  Holding a sweet baby fox is enough to melt my my heart into a puddle for sure


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2014)

Skitter!! At long last, I got to see her! ComeTurismO calmwaters Yepi69


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Skitter!! At long last, I got to see her! ComeTurismO calmwaters Yepi69


 
Dem fangs tho


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Dem fangs tho


 

She doesn't bite lol. She noms, but never bites hard (no worse than small dog's).....ah bugger.... shouldn't have tagged people then...this thread is like, well, never mind. Damn... I'll remove that picture.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> She doesn't bite lol. She noms, but never bites hard (no worse than small dog's).....ah bugger.... shouldn't have tagged people then...this thread is like, well, never mind. Damn... I'll remove that picture.


 
I don't mind


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I don't mind


 

Yeah, I'll post better pics next time... I still need to realize that there may be some aspects of tame foxes that may make people uncomfortable.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I'll post better pics next time... I still need to realize that there may be some aspects of tame foxes that may make people uncomfortable.


 
I'm not, I find it cute


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I'm not, I find it cute


 

I wasn't entirely sure on the general consensus, I wouldn't post pics or interact with foxes if it was dangerous lol.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Skitter!! At long last, I got to see her! ComeTurismO calmwaters Yepi69


I love that smile in the first one! She's like so happy to see you! How long has it been?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I love that smile in the first one! She's like so happy to see you! How long has it been?


 
It's been a little more than a month, due to the owners being busy, but it started up last week and yes, she's just a super happy foxy!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> It's been a little more than a month, due to the owners being busy, but it started up last week and yes, she's just a super happy foxy!!


What an angel. Seriously, you're so lucky to have the opportunities to see foxes. Hope my school does something again so I can see foxes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> What an angel. Seriously, you're so lucky to have the opportunities to see foxes. Hope my school does something again so I can see foxes.


 

She's a sweetheart for sure, so hyper, so cute, such a ham lol XD


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> She's a sweetheart for sure, so hyper, so cute, such a ham lol XD


Indeed, I want to rob her, lol!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Indeed, I want to rob her, lol!


 

You're in luck, I saw her this morning, so more pics inbound!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> You're in luck, I saw her this morning, so more pics inbound!


Excited as hell right now, holy crap. I love you for posting these pictures.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Excited as hell right now, holy crap. I love you for posting these pictures.


 

Hey, it's my pleasure, I'm glad I can help people be happy from seeing such unbounded cuteness


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Hey, it's my pleasure, I'm glad I can help people be happy from seeing such unbounded cuteness


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


>


 

Uploading them onto Facebook now, will copy them on here  Shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Uploading them onto Facebook now, will copy them on here  Shouldn't be too much longer


Again, am so excited as hell, that lil girl is so cute.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Again, am so excited as hell, that lil girl is so cute.


 

Will you be on for a while? The upload's taking forever (then again, it is over 100+ pics on FB), so it shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Will you be on for a while? The upload's taking forever (then again, it is over 100+ pics on FB), so it shouldn't be much longer.


Yeah, I'll be on. I'll probably be off for 15 minutes, I need to buy some breakfast in a bit, not sure when I'm going.

Edit: so happy, that there's a lot of pictures!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO
Here we go! Beware, these are a bit big, so hence the spoiler 





Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> ComeTurismO
> Here we go! Beware, these are a bit big, so hence the spoiler
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



HOLY CRAP, SHES SO CUTE, I LOVE HOW SHE FEELS YOU FEELING HER WITH HER EYES CLOSED. LOVE HER


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> HOLY CRAP, SHES SO CUTE, I LOVE HOW SHE FEELS YOU FEELING HER WITH HER EYES CLOSED. LOVE HER


 

Plenty more to come today, she is just an angel of a fox!


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2014)

Her name is Pudding. Or so they say.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> Her name is Pudding. Or so they say.


 

Holy crap, that fox is so ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been ignoring this thread... maybe I've been spending a little *too* much time with my school. They're so friggin' cute and I've missed about a whole page of them. They're so darling


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 22, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I've been ignoring this thread... maybe I've been spending a little *too* much time with my school. They're so friggin' cute and I've missed about a whole page of them. They're so darling


Welcome back!! Glad you inhaled in the cuteness, and this sounds so weird but it's so true. So glad you're back. School was a bitch at a time that kept me apart from the_randomizer and his posts. Soon, it will separate us again


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 22, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I've been ignoring this thread... maybe I've been spending a little *too* much time with my school. They're so friggin' cute and I've missed about a whole page of them. They're so darling


 

Hey, no worries, I need to post the rest of the pics from the last visit, and yes, they're very sweet and adorable little foxies!  Sweet, sweet little Skitter ^^


































ComeTurismO said:


> Welcome back!! Glad you inhaled in the cuteness, and this sounds so weird but it's so true. So glad you're back. School was a bitch at a time that kept me apart from the_randomizer and his posts. Soon, it will separate us again


 
Hey, it's cool, man. Visit whenever you can


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2014)

Saw the little sweetheart Skitter with my mother the other day, as she hasn't seen her in several months, and holy crap she was just so sweet to us!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 6, 2014)

She's too cute, so happy to see her. The blog is so awesome also


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> She's too cute, so happy to see her. The blog is so awesome also


 

Thank you, glad you love the pics, she's soooooo sweet! And I love having a blog too!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 6, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Thank you, glad you love the pics, she's soooooo sweet! And I love having a blog too!


I plan to steal her. I wish to steal Skitter. My baby! I LOVE HER


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I plan to steal her. I wish to steal Skitter. My baby! I LOVE HER


 
Such a sweetheart for sure! :3


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 


What a cute foxy!! Not to mention very intelligent and under the right conditions, some of the most affectionate animals I've ever encountered 


For this, I need a spoiler, Photobucket's acting up, so I use Facebook this time lol


Spoiler


----------



## endoverend (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh dear God, 33 pages of this... screw studying, this is my life now


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Oh dear God, 33 pages of this... screw studying, this is my life now


 

There's an update of pics coming up in just a few, heh heh heh


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2014)

She's starting to get fluffy!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah, it's....been far too long, need to update more consistently, heh




































Fable (male, cross fox) and Ifrit (female, classic red)

Two mega fluffy and super sweet foxies!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2014)

Found this pic somewhere: 






Looks happy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> Found this pic somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Holy crap that is one super happy foxy!!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's a fox playing with a dog toy:   http://i.imgur.com/rPtBr2C.mp4 

(We can't embed .gifv or .weebum files yet.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> Here's a fox playing with a dog toy: http://i.imgur.com/rPtBr2C.mp4
> 
> (We can't embed .gifv or .weebum files yet.)


 

What the deuce? How did I miss that cute clip? There he (or she) is, herping and derping as foxes are wont to do


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 31, 2014)

ADORABLE TO THE MAX


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 31, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> ADORABLE TO THE MAX


 

He is a sweetheart for sure!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2014)

Found a couple of sweet videos of a very sweet foxy





ComeTurismO Yepi69 calmwaters


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 7, 2014)

What a great sight to wake up to! I love foxes <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> What a great sight to wake up to! I love foxes <3


 

Thank you, that foxy there is a real sweetheart!


----------



## Reecey (Nov 19, 2014)

Argh m8 that makes all the difference I just thought for a minute you just had a random fox avatar but you actually keep foxes, how cool!. I love animals the same as you I have had 4 German Sherperds Ben, Benji, Hogan & Bluey, and one Westie rescue dog at the moment called Busty also have 3 cats, Sooty, Socks & Tine as well


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

Reecey said:


> Argh m8 that makes all the difference I just thought for a minute you just had a random fox avatar but you actually keep foxes, how cool!. I love animals the same as you I have had 4 German Sherperds Ben, Benji, Hogan & Bluey, and one Westie rescue dog at the moment called Busty also have 3 cats, Sooty, Socks & Tine as well


 
Er, not quite keep them, but I do get to work with them as I have connections with friends, they're such curious and adorable animals! Heck, I love anything canid-related. dogs, wolves, foxes, coyotes, they're just all so adorable and fluffy!  I had no idea you had a soft spot for them either  I recently got together with a friend of mine, who hosted an event at a local museum where she educated people on foxes, what they're like as pets, their behavior and the people loved it   They were in a small cage during the few hours they were there for their safety, but they were kissing, licking, nomming peoples' fingers and even the men who were there said they were cute   The fox you see me holding is a sweet vixen named Riot, who's about, oh, maybe seven or so months old, and the white fox, is a marble named Ratchet and the cinnamon is Sansa.


----------



## Reecey (Nov 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Er, not quite keep them, but I do get to work with them as I have connections with friends, they're such curious and adorable animals! Heck, I love anything canid-related. dogs, wolves, foxes, coyotes, they're just all so adorable and fluffy!  I had no idea you had a soft spot for them either  I recently got together with a friend of mine, who hosted an event at a local museum where she educated people on foxes, what they're like as pets, their behavior and the people loved it  They were in a small cage during the few hours they were there for their safety, but they were kissing, licking, nomming peoples' fingers and even the men who were there said they were cute  The fox you see me holding is a sweet vixen named Riot, who's about, oh, maybe seven or so months old, and the white fox, is a marble named Ratchet and the cinnamon is Sansa.


 

Thanks for sharing the photos with me they are ace and yes I am a massive animal lover as well, always have been, sorry I really did not realize you had that much passion for animals, we will get on like a house on fire in the future and this was the first time I saw this thread today clicking on your web page I will post some picis of my pets real soon for you, you will love them and also I love foxes as well, we live in rural area so no neighbours so we are lucky enough to get foxes and also cubs sometimes even thought they tend to keep to towns because of food but we feed them so that is why they come back year after year, its fantastic to watch them in the garden!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

Reecey said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos with me they are ace and yes I am a massive animal lover as well, always have been, sorry I really did not realize you had that much passion for animals, we will get on like a house on fire in the future and this was the first time I saw this thread today clicking on your web page I will post some picis of my pets real soon for you, you will love them and also I love foxes as well, we live in rural area so no neighbours so we are lucky enough to get foxes and also cubs sometimes even thought they tend to keep to towns because of food but we feed them so that is why they come back year after year!


 

Heh heh, so awesome! If you find some cute fox pics, by all means, post them here as this is my dedicated cute fox pic thread    They also make some of the cutest noises when they get happy to see their human friends, it's just so cute, they tend to squeak and squeal, like a fox I work with (the one on my avatar), is a rescued vixen named Skitter, six years old at a local sanctuary. Well, whenever I call her name, she runs up to me, ears back and smiling


----------



## Reecey (Nov 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Heh heh, so awesome! If you find some cute fox pics, by all means, post them here as this is my dedicated cute fox pic thread  They also make some of the cutest noises when they get happy to see their human friends, it's just so cute, they tend to squeak and squeal, like a fox I work with (the one on my avatar), is a rescued vixen named Skitter, six years old at a local sanctuary. Well, whenever I call her name, she runs up to me, ears back and smiling


 
When I've got our bedroom window open at night you can sometimes here the foxes squealing in the field next to us, its just like a baby screaming, its that high pitched, really gets you going listening to them at night! It really is incredible to listen and watch them at night


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2014)

Reecey said:


> When I've got our bedroom window open at night you can sometimes here the foxes squealing in the field next to us, its just like a baby screaming, its that high pitched, really gets you going listening to them at night! It really is incredible to listen and watch them at night


 

And here's one of many videos I recorded earlier this year of me and my friends playing with a super sweet marble fox named Juno

She's just a mega puffball and while she doesn't make a lot of noise, she just moves around a lot lol  

Now this little foxy, named Ifrit, does


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 10, 2014)

You truly love foxes!
We love them too, such cuteness.

I can't believe there's people in this world who do harm to animals...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2014)

Serious_Heavy said:


> You truly love foxes!
> We love them too, such cuteness.
> 
> I can't believe there's people in this world who do harm to animals...


 
those people must die in atrocious suffer.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 10, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> those people must die in atrocious suffer.


 
It can seems immoral but I totally agree with you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2014)

Serious_Heavy said:


> You truly love foxes!
> We love them too, such cuteness.
> 
> I can't believe there's people in this world who do harm to animals...


 
I know, it truly breaks my heart, to see such damnable and grotesque behavior to such beautiful and intelligent animals. 



VinsCool said:


> those people must die in atrocious suffer.


 
Ignominiously no doubt. 



Serious_Heavy said:


> It can seems immoral but I totally agree with you.


 
But fitting, people who abuse and kill animals have no souls. As for the animals themselves, they have the power to melt hearts


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2015)

"F-O-X on the triple word score!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> "F-O-X on the triple word score!"


 

My goodness, what a CUTE little foxy!! The fox is like, "I can has scrabble"? Super precious little puffball 

Also 

It's been a while, I've some catching up to do XD Such precious and sweet animals 























Yepi69 Sicklyboy and many others


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 8, 2015)

I like foxes How are they as pets?

We have a wild one were I work and I sometimes I see it at night. The Gardener has been feeding chicken to it during the day and it comes at night for food sometimes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2015)

retrofan_k said:


> I like foxes How are they as pets?
> 
> We have a wild one were I work and I sometimes I see it at night. The Gardener has been feeding chicken to it during the day and it comes at night for food sometimes.


 

High maintenance, this fox, Skitter, was rescued as a kit and being around humans her whole life, she is a very very sweet little fox, but still as a fox, she does foxy things


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 9, 2015)

I found these gifs today and thought they belonged here



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I found these gifs today and thought they belonged here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 


FLUFF!!! FLUFFEH FOXEHS ARE FLUFFEH! 

They are so adorable!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2015)

Haven't been on temp much nor spend much time on temp.
Damn this thread <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Haven't been on temp much nor spend much time on temp.
> Damn this thread <3


 

That's all right  I've been trying to keep this thread up to date with my recent foxy outings, and if you look from last month, er, November, you can see me holding a fluffy calico fox


----------



## endoverend (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't post fluffy fox gifs when I'm trying to be productive.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Don't post fluffy fox gifs when I'm trying to be productive.


 

You will assimilate to the vulpine.....


----------



## endoverend (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You will assimilate to the vulpine.....


 
Not as long as there's work to be done.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Not as long as there's work to be done.


 

Oh, you made a mistake....


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2015)

Dat tail <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Dat tail <3


 

She is one fluffy foxy XD


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> My goodness, what a CUTE little foxy!! The fox is like, "I can has scrabble"? Super precious little puffball
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


 
What does the fox say...?
jk bro fox cute as hell.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

Yepi69 said:


> What does the fox say...?
> jk bro fox cute as hell.


 
She's such a derpy sweet foxy  She just..exploded into a mega puffball


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Jan 10, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, you made a mistake....


 

My heart almost skipped a beat looking at those pics especially the 4th one. Ah, fox cuteness overload. Sadly though, I've never seen a fox in person since there aren't any in the country I live in. I would definitely want to hug one If I had the chance.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Atlas_Noire said:


> I would definitely want to hug one If I had the chance.


 
Same for me


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2015)

Atlas_Noire said:


> My heart almost skipped a beat looking at those pics especially the 4th one. Ah, fox cuteness overload. Sadly though, I've never seen a fox in person since there aren't any in the country I live in. I would definitely want to hug one If I had the chance.


 

They are definitely huggable and cuddly in many cases, Skitter loves being booped on the nose 


VinsCool said:


> Same for me


You need to visit Utah somehow, I will definitely see to it you see a fox, or anyone who visits


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>





Those arctic foxes are just so cute and so fluffy!!!    Foxes really are the best animal 

Here are some pics of a super cute red fox named Ifrit


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh my God. The photo of Ifrit on the second last one is JUST SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh my God. The photo of Ifrit on the second last one is JUST SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE


 

She is such an uber adorable puffball!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> She is such an uber adorable puffball!!


 
EXACTLY <3  I WANT TO HUG HER SO MUCH SHES SO DAMN CUTE
LITTLE CUTIE PATOOTIE
OMFG
HOW IS MY LITTLE SKITTER BTW?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> EXACTLY <3  I WANT TO HUG HER SO MUCH SHES SO DAMN CUTE
> LITTLE CUTIE PATOOTIE
> OMFG
> HOW IS MY LITTLE SKITTER BTW?


 

Skitter, I haven't seen her in a month (winter hiatus and all), she's doing just fine!!   Sweet stinky foxies!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

I SEE! NEXT TIME YOU SEE HER, GIVE HER AN EXTENDED TIME OF HUG ON MY BEHALF PLS
ALSO FOR IFRIT
AND EVERY FOX YOU SEE


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I SEE! NEXT TIME YOU SEE HER, GIVE HER AN EXTENDED TIME OF HUG ON MY BEHALF PLS
> ALSO FOR IFRIT
> AND EVERY FOX YOU SEE


 

Oh I will for sure, as well as booping them on their cold black foxy noses!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh I will for sure, as well as booping them on their cold black foxy noses!


 
The extreme adorable descriptions you give me make me want to explode!


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2015)

Veho said:


>


 


Oh my crap, SUCH CUTE FOXES!!! That is from the Fox Village in Miyagi Japan if I'm not mistaken  
















Updated the links since the others broke


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2015)

> The gray fox hasn't been seen in SF's Presidio since 2004. Park biologist caught a picture of one this weekend, hiding in a tree from a coyote prowling below.


Random crow is random.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Fox Village


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler: Fox Village


 

TEH CUTE FLUFFEH FOXEHS!! They are so freaking fluffy and adorable!!


----------



## DaggerV07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Glad to see this is still going <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2015)

DaggerV07 said:


> Glad to see this is still going <3


 

I'll be seeing a special someone today, t-minus three hours and counting


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 17, 2015)

Checking out my mom's phone (she's 60, hence the grey hair lol, she loves foxes as much as I do) 





Content foxy smiles are absolutely the best 





Foxes have an Achilles heel if you will, their chins and ears, scratch there, and they'll love you more than life itself 





Another super content foxy smile, enough to melt many hearts 





She also knows how to show deep affection with foxy kisses


VinsCool

And many others


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2015)

This ONE! .....


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This ONE! .....


 

Oh she is definitely a sweet little foxy for sure! 


Edit: 

Need to tag ShadowOne333


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxy <3
I can see the true beauty of nature just by looking at these guys!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 18, 2015)

I literally can't handle the adorable cuteness right now. I feel like screaming so loud to let it out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I literally can't handle the adorable cuteness right now. I feel like screaming so loud to let it out.


 






















I've only just started  She is a sweet cute little foxy, ain't she?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 19, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I've only just started  She is a sweet cute little foxy, ain't she?


 
SO MANY WORDS CAN DESCRIBE THE CUTENESS, CAN I USE THE PICTURE ABOVE AS MY WALLPAPER?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 19, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> SO MANY WORDS CAN DESCRIBE THE CUTENESS, CAN I USE THE PICTURE ABOVE AS MY WALLPAPER?


 

Yes go right ahead, I don't mind  She is such a sweet sweet little foxy!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 19, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes go right ahead, I don't mind  She is such a sweet sweet little foxy!


 
YESS IT LOOKS GOOD! THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 31, 2015)

Veho said:


>






Why did I not see the notification? lol Foxes are the best though  Also, baby fox pics, beware


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2015)

Norwegian fox, apparently:


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2015)

Veho said:


> Norwegian fox, apparently:


 

Holy crap, yeah, that is one super puffy arctic fox!    


Also, found these super cute pet foxes 























Foxes are extremely photogenic


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 27, 2015)

Veho said:


>


 

WHAT A SWEET BABY FOX   

And Skitter too! 























Happy fluffeh foxeh


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 7, 2015)

Veho said:


>





Okay, that is so freaking adorable, love their antics and cuteness levels!    






Foxes are such inquisitive curious critters


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Here is my reaction to all this cuteness:

:WUUUBAAAROOO:


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

:wubaroooooo: 
to them foxes


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 9, 2015)

Those are some seriously cute, fluffy little fox kits, and that Norwegian fox looks like he/she is smiling, and man that's one puffy tail. I have a weakness for animals, mostly fluffy cats in my case, but I've been talking to randomizer for a while and he's got me interested in foxes, and when I have the time I'd love to meet a tamed fox at a shelter. Their happy sounds are especially cute and it's almost like purring behaviorally speaking, or at least it seems that way. A lot of their behavior seems kinda cat-like.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 9, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Those are some seriously cute, fluffy little fox kits, and that Norwegian fox looks like he/she is smiling, and man that's one puffy tail. I have a weakness for animals, mostly fluffy cats in my case, but I've been talking to randomizer for a while and he's got me interested in foxes, and when I have the time I'd love to meet a tamed fox at a shelter. Their happy sounds are especially cute and it's almost like purring behaviorally speaking, or at least it seems that way. A lot of their behavior seems kinda cat-like.


 

Oh they are absolutely precious puffy balls of fluff  So freaking cute and affectionate, meeting a fox is definitely a magical experience, dare I say, as there's nothing else like a foxy  If you ever meet Skitter, the fox I work with, you'll melt into a puddle XD


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler


 


Aaaaaaaaand I just exploded from the sheer cuteness      SUCH A CUTE BABY FOXY!!


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 10, 2015)

Looks almost like a cross between a dog and a persian cat with that puffy, fine white fur. Randomizer told me that fox fur, at least their winter coats are as soft as rabbit fur so their fur sounds more like fluffy cat fur than most dogs' fur as far as texture goes, but naturally that's a big time generalization because there are so many different dog & cat breeds. Cats will always be my favorites but I've gotta meet a fox sometime because they are pretty fascinating creatures, fluffiness aside.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 10, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Looks almost like a cross between a dog and a persian cat with that puffy, fine white fur. Randomizer told me that fox fur, at least their winter coats are as soft as rabbit fur so their fur sounds more like fluffy cat fur than most dogs' fur as far as texture goes, but naturally that's a big time generalization because there are so many different dog & cat breeds. Cats will always be my favorites but I've gotta meet a fox sometime because they are pretty fascinating creatures, fluffiness aside.


 

Yeah, marble foxes (one of the 100 or so color morphs for the red fox done via selective breeding) have some of the softest fur I've ever felt in my life  I mean, you touch a marble fox's fur, such as that super cute kit above, your heart will melt into a puddle, that's how amazing foxes are


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2015)

Foxy dog adopts a baby fox: 








 http://imgur.com/gallery/CyLSC


----------



## GhostLatte (May 17, 2015)

These foxes are so damn cute


----------



## SammyPoke (May 17, 2015)

*THIS!!!*


Spoiler










Is so cUte! I've read an entire journal own domesticating wild foxes to become like regular house pets. It's very difficult and requires *generations of selective breeding and affection.* Most humans could barely deal with one generation let alone seven (especially if the first is the worst). When they are young their ears flop, yet as they age they become pointy, they also exhibit other characteristic different from regular foxes, like the fact they won't eat your hand when you stick it out.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2015)

Okay, someone went to the famed Zao Fox Village in Japan and posted pics, and I died from the cute, it is INCREDIBLY POTENT, just a heads up lol    


















Such a happy little puffball! 


Veho ComeTurismO Veho Hungry Friend Cherry Pie and all other fox lovers


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 25, 2015)

That little guy almost looks like a cross between a puppy and a kitten. The eyes get me most though.

edit: btw the arctic fox looks kinda stoned


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> That little guy almost looks like a cross between a puppy and a kitten. The eyes get me most though.
> 
> edit: btw the arctic fox looks kinda stoned


 
So true =^w^=


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> That little guy almost looks like a cross between a puppy and a kitten. The eyes get me most though.
> 
> edit: btw the arctic fox looks kinda stoned


 

  Yeah the cute fluffy baby marble fox looks that way, huh?  Such a silly puffball XD


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 25, 2015)

Don't worry about it dude. Like I said, respond when convenient. I'm gonna go buy some weed from the arctic puffball, and I may not respond to your PM until tomorrow although there's a chance I'll log back in later.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 28, 2015)

Veho said:


>


 


Oh my gosh what a cute curious little foxy! The fox is probably asking, "Can I haz camera??" So sweet!!


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2015)

http://www.whitewolfpack.com/2014/02/arctic-wolf-and-fox-form-unusual.html


----------



## megazero1x1 (May 30, 2015)

so what does the fox say ?
.
.
.
.
sorry i just the an impulsive urge to say that....


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2015)

megazero1x1 said:


> so what does the fox say ?


Foxes have a wide range of vocalizations, including squeals, chirps, yelps, keening, barks, howls and chittering. Oddly enough, the happier it is, the more disturbing the sounds it emits. A fox that's delighted to see you sounds like it's being slaughtered.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Veho said:


> Foxes have a wide range of vocalizations, including squeals, chirps, yelps, keening, barks, howls and chittering. Oddly enough, the happier it is, the more disturbing the sounds it emits. A fox that's delighted to see you sounds like it's being slaughtered.



They do a squeak and squeal a lot when happy and submissive, they have about forty or so vocalizations and they make a gekking sound when possessive, very unique animals


----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/i1YHe4d.gifv


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> http://i.imgur.com/i1YHe4d.gifv



CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 27, 2015)

That puffball tail is almost as big as his entire body. Also, are you alright man?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

MORE PICS ARE NEEDED! UGH SO CUTE


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2015)

@VinsCool @ComeTurismO @Veho  and all others who watch this thread  Got to see a baby foxy a few days ago, my friend's baby vixen named Gigi   























She is incredibly affectionate, playful and just so darn cute!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> @VinsCool @ComeTurismO @Veho  and all others who watch this thread  Got to see a baby foxy a few days ago, my friend's baby vixen named Gigi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just literally died. She's SO CUTE! I WANT TO TAKE HER 4 EVER


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> @VinsCool @ComeTurismO @Veho  and all others who watch this thread  Got to see a baby foxy a few days ago, my friend's baby vixen named Gigi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is so adorable


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> @VinsCool @ComeTurismO @Veho  and all others who watch this thread  Got to see a baby foxy a few days ago, my friend's baby vixen named Gigi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those eyes though.


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/j7z30


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2015)

Veho said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/j7z30



That is one happy baby silver fox, such a sweet little thing!     

And here's a good example of the opposite, Skitter being sleepy 






And also


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2015)

Did I post this already? Here it is again, just in case:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2015)

I can tell Foxy was so happy in that video. Holy crap, the love is making me explode.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2015)

Title: "A fox's love for the man who saved it from certain death."


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2015)

Veho said:


> Title: "A fox's love for the man who saved it from certain death."




That's Dawn the fox, I think she was rescued near a car accident or something, but her owner, who's on Facebook, is one of the most compassionate animal lovers I know  That fox though, is sooooo freaking cute!  











So much cuteness!


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2015)

EAR RUBS! 


https://instagram.com/p/3ZTmKwGkI8/


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)

Veho said:


> EAR RUBS!
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3ZTmKwGkI8/


 :WUB: :WUB: :WUBAROOOO:


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2015)

Veho said:


> EAR RUBS!
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3ZTmKwGkI8/



Oh my GOSH that fox is soooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2015)

Veho said:


> EAR RUBS!
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3ZTmKwGkI8/


That fox's cuteness level is over 9000


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/6A55d-mkB6/

 So cute!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6A55d-mkB6/
> 
> So cute!


 :WUB: :WUB: :WUBAROOOO:


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6A55d-mkB6/
> 
> So cute!



Oh what a happy little foxy!


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2015)

Here we see a fennec fox simulating a gas molecule: 


http://i.imgur.com/LbVoT0R.webm


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> Here we see a fennec fox simulating a gas molecule:
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LbVoT0R.webm



Oh my silly floof!    

















And yes, that is Skitter sticking her nose on the camera lens


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 31, 2015)

Soooo cute. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Soooo cute. Thanks for the pictures.


Thank you, foxes are just so cute!   And no prob!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2015)

Honestly, if I had to choose between seeing my friends for a day or visiting these adorable foxes, I'd choose visiting these adorable foxes.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Honestly, if I had to choose between seeing my friends for a day or visiting these adorable foxes, I'd choose visiting these adorable foxes.


Same


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Same


I was asleep like I said on twitter, but Tapatalk's notification sound woke me up. I got mad, but read that the_randomizer posted in this thread, then I got happy. FUCKING WORTH IT 2 DAY


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Honestly, if I had to choose between seeing my friends for a day or visiting these adorable foxes, I'd choose visiting these adorable foxes.


A day? I would go a week to visit these adorable foxes, or maybe just 2 days without temp, they are just too cute! Keep up the great job @the_randomizer !


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 1, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> A day? I would go a week to visit these adorable foxes, or maybe just 2 days without temp, they are just too cute! Keep up the great job @the_randomizer !


WELL I WOULD VISIT THEM FOR A WHOLE MONTH


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2015)

Ugh, sorry for the lack of updates, here's a video 



And pics! 






















THE FLOOF!!! She has returned!   

@Veho 
@VinsCool 
@ComeTurismO 
@Arecaidian Fox 

And many others


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh my god, this is so adorable. I was looking for this thread as I needed this intake.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2015)

And I died after seeing this sweetheart of a rescued vixen greet her owner. So much cuteness, so adorable, foxes are truly some of the most affectionate animals out there


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 2, 2015)

I never thought I'd like foxes ever but this thread has fully changed my mind haha


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2015)

Aidan25 said:


> I never thought I'd like foxes ever but this thread has fully changed my mind haha



They're absolutely amazing to be around, esp. the tamed ones


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 3, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> They're absolutely amazing to be around, esp. the tamed ones


One day I'll find someone who has one and I'll make sure I have lots of fun with it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/ePJJ3dwxKun


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> https://vine.co/v/ePJJ3dwxKun



I just died, the fox village in Japan, I must go there     

While I can't got here, I did go here, friend's place 



Ifrit the vixen licks my hand


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 15, 2015)

What happened to randomizer? Hope everything's alright with the dude but I don't follow the drama around here. I have other ways of contacting him as well(he's a friend) so I'll ask him personally too.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 15, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> What happened to randomizer? Hope everything's alright with the dude but I don't follow the drama around here. I have other ways of contacting him as well(he's a friend) so I'll ask him personally too.


...then why did you post here...?


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 15, 2015)

Sometimes he's busy/takes a bit of time to reply so I decided to ask here as well. I was able to get a hold of him so my previous post was indeed unnecessary.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2015)

Fox hears something in its bed, thinks it's a mouse, tries to catch it. 




That's how foxes hunt in the wild. Try to dig into the ground, or if it's soft (like snow) try to dive in headfirst and grab the critter:


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

I WILL NOT LET THIS THREAD DIE GOD DAMMIT

The_randomizer linked me to new pictures 



Spoiler: Cute Foxies ^_^


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 3, 2015)

Veho said:


>


That sounds like something out of a Disney movie.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That sounds like something out of a Disney movie.


Rox and Rouki?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I WILL NOT LET THIS THREAD DIE GOD DAMMIT
> 
> The_randomizer linked me to new pictures
> 
> ...


These are so fucking adorable. Let the_randomizer know I  him and the foxes.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> These are so fucking adorable. Let the_randomizer know I  him and the foxes.


He knows, he gave me the images link


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2015)

Moar fox and dog.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2016)

Look at this cuddly fucker, look at it.


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2016)

Fennec Fox freaking out after a bath: 





It's either trying to rub some dirt onto itself to cover its scent, or smear the scent from its sebaceous glands over itself.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Jdbghisjbajggajdjdoficahha #[email protected][email protected]+#jdjjxb :3

So cute!


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2016)

Can't embed this thing, so here's a link: 

http://webm.host/9ea66/vid.webm


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2016)

Yet another thing I can't embed, but you guys need to see: 

https://vine.co/v/iwKm6wppIIH

Watch it with sound.


----------

